# Russia, Pakistan conduct first-ever joint military drills (PHOTOS)



## Zarvan

A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
97


----------



## Zarvan

What the hell !!!! Didn't our great truthful neighbors said that Russia has cancelled the war games ? How dare Russia betray epitome of truth Modi and India ???? How dare you Putin !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
80


----------



## Lone Ranger

*A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
37


----------



## Spy Master

A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Kompromat

Spetsnaz?

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Kaniska

Good relation among neighborly nations is always good sign of a stability in our neighborhood...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?


No idea Sir G Who are they I just saw ISPR posting the news and I posted it here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mshan44

Slap on indians face. Especially indian media who were thumping on their diplomacy of isolating pakistan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Vapnope

Zarvan you have opened a thread which definitely will make burnol short somewhere in subcontinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
51


----------



## krash

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> *A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016*
> 
> View attachment 337000
> View attachment 337001
> View attachment 337002
> View attachment 337003



But but but........this can't be. These must be photoshopped. We all know that Russia refused to come for the exercises under pressure from mighty India. One small step for Modi sarkar, one giant leap in isolating Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
45


----------



## first77

no Indian "military strikes" in Azad Kashmir for 30 days

Reactions: Like Like:
35


----------



## T-72M1

Vapnope said:


> Zarvan you have opened a thread which definitely will make burnol short somewhere in subcontinent.


China, Russia, the US, UK, France and many other major nations conduct joint exercises with both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

global isolation!



Vapnope said:


> Zarvan you have opened a thread which definitely will make burnol short somewhere in subcontinent.


russians nai tu trolls ki -------- ------- di.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## cocomo

Thank you Raheel Sharif for bursting India's bubble . Welcome to reality Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## HAIDER

So ISPR silently watch Indian and laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## jupiter2007

T-72M1 said:


> China, Russia, the US, UK, France and many other major nations conduct joint exercises with both countries.


lol, Indian media was making Russia sound like a cheap whore who needs indian money.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## first77

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7,128 (Users: 17, Guests: 7105)

Reactions: Like Like:
42


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

first77 said:


> no Indian "military strikes" in Azad Kashmir for 30 days


omg...........they are going to AJK?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

HEI GAYDIA KIA HOA BURNOL CHAHIYE KIA 

NOW KASHMIRIES WILL HAVE ATLEAST 30 DAYS OF PEACE AS FATHER OF GAYDIA IS DOING EXERCISE IN NEIGHBORHOOD THEY MIGHT NOT THINK OF DOING SOME THING STUPID

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

Indians after visiting this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## PakSword

hahahhaahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhhhahhhhhhahahh.

Kaash I started burnol business.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Goenitz

at least burnol is famous !!!!!
i think its not available in markets anymore.. but PTV 89s-90s Generation still remember that..

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

yes, enemy is winning diplomatically hence these Photoshoped photos !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HIT AND RUN

Hope, the joint military exercise leads and touches to the freedom of IOK. We warm Welcome Pakistan, China Brothers new friend Russia , I hope, you would enjoy good relationships unlike you have enjoyed with former who is a slave and the girl friend of America, and this hasn't trusted country change friends like changing clothes, and hope India becomes further isolated. Only Russia was there, but Russia is now with us, Nepal is now with us, Sri Lanka is now with us. Now who is isolated in the world? Haan? You call European countries and America for isolation which are sitting million miles from Asia? Perfect timing's for burnol short

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## monitor

Zarvan said:


> A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016




What a slap by Russian to Indian. Their all efforts gets a nice jolt.

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## T-72M1

jupiter2007 said:


> lol, Indian media was making Russia sound like a cheap whore who needs indian money.


ok, I wouldn't know, don't watch tv.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

OMG!! What happened to BFFs??? [learning these abbreviations from my son.....you know gen Y kids..]

On a serious note, it's becoming an immensely high octane game. It's not LOC/Kashmir etc. issues anymore. Strong messages are being exchanged among multiple big and small groups. It's now difficult to fathom whose hand in whose pocket...

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## monitor

updates
*



*
*Gen Asim Bajwa*
Twitter › AsimBajwaISPR
A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to…twitter.com/i/web/st…

Dispatch News Desk
*Russia conveys India there is no change in Russia – Pakistan joint military exercise Дружба-2016*





admin2

 2 days ago

 Categories:Featured, News

Russia conveys India there is no change in Pak-Russia joint military exercise Дружба-2016

_

_
_
Moscow, Pakistan: There is no change in the schedule of the first-ever Pak-Russia military exercises namely “Дружба-2016”.

Over 100 Russian servicemen of the Southern Military District will join exercises to be held from September 24 and continue till October 7, said diplomatic and military sources.

It may be noted that the Indian External Affairs Ministry sent a letter to Foreign Ministry of Russia asking Kremlin to refrain from holding military exercises with Pakistan.

Indian Home Minister Rajnath Singh postponed his visit to Russia that was schedule on September 18. However, India said that visit had been postponed due to an attack on an Indian army base in Uri— a brigade command housing place in Indian held Jammu and Kashmir.

According to diplomatic sources “Дружба-2016” will take place as per schedule and Russia has conveyed this to India that “Дружба-2016” cannot be postponed. Remember that India is arch rival of Pakistan and both nuclear countries had gone in war in past.

Sources within military establishment indicate that relations between Russia and Pakistan are important for regional security referring to situation in Afghanistan and the head of the General Staff of Russia Valery Gerasimov while a meeting with his Pakistani counterpart in August confirmed that Russia wanted (wants) a long term, stable and reliable military relations with Pakistan.

It may be mentioned that a component of CCN News known as CNN NEWS18 (formerly known as CNN IBN) ran a story that Russia had postponed military exercises with Pakistan after an attack on an Indian establishment in Indian held Kashmir. TV18 collaborates with CNN International entered India by partnering with TV18 to launch an English-language news channel in 2005.

It is pertinent to mention that Pakistan and Russia will conduct the “Дружба-2016” (Druzhba-2016) from September 24-October 7.





Moscow gives a special attention to Pakistan since Cold-war allay India is drifting towards United States and Pakistan is drifting towards Russia with the silent approval of China. Pakistan, China and Russia are forming an unannounced strategic bloc and the visit of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the armed forces of Pakistan, General Rashad Mahmood to Moscow in August was very significant while Pakistan is regularly attending war games and war exhibitions in Russia. Both countries are aligned for comprehensive expansion of relations, including in the field of defense.

The defense ministries of Russia and Pakistan are busy in executing a rich program of joint activities of military cooperation including in the field of military training.

Pakistan and Russia started become closer in military relations since year 2005 and the visit of the head of the Russian Defense Ministry General Sergei Shoigu to Islamabad in year 2014 turned out to be a breakthrough in relations between the defense ministries of the two countries and their armed forces.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## jupiter2007

T-72M1 said:


> ok, I wouldn't know, don't watch tv.



Good for you. No normal person can remain normal after watching india media/news. No wonder majority of indians are not normal and live in fairytale world.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## RedHulk

Some 1 please Inject me a glucose Bottle..My BP is going low 
Some where in the world right now people are in 


We welcome Russian's wise decision to keep the balance in South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## monitor

somebozo said:


> Indians after visiting this thread



Tag those members.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## KingRaj

Well Russia accep India's one and only demand to cancel the exercise in Rattu.


----------



## Zibago

Pak-Russia joint exercises to begin
September 23, 2016, 10:56 am




Russian ground forces have arrived in Pakistan for Pak-Russia joint exercise, states ISPR on social media.



According to the latest post on social media ISPR has said, “A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016.” These drills will be lasting for two weeks. This is for the first time in history that Pak-Russian military are holding joint exercises.
http://nation.com.pk/national/23-Sep-2016/pak-russia-joint-exercises-to-begin
Indian media

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SilentSpeaker

bharti logic 
"Ohhh look, Pakistan is showing their own commandos in russain uniform with extensive makeup. Pakistan is a failed state, a terrorist state we already cornered them"

Where are all the chankiya keyboard worriers??

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## first77

jupiter2007 said:


> Good for you. No normal person can remain normal after watching india media/news. No wonder majority of indians are not normal and live in fairytale world.


Pakistan allowed "osama raid" in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chauvinist

And here Russians nailed in the coffin of Modi's false propaganda against Pakistan..My cordial sympathies for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Salza

The legendary Burnol cream will once again become extinct today in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## abdulbarijan

@Centurion2016 -- Wasn't this exercise *CANCELLED *as per your "esteemed" sources ?  ...






Threads on this issue (not to mention many were merged/locked/deleted thanks to over posting)
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistans-own-goal-uri-attack-back-fires.450441/
https://defence.pk/threads/russia-calls-off-joint-military-drills-with-pakistan.450173/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777868162146508802

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## Shot-Caller

Indians still don't realize they are only being mislead by their media on all issues. Be it Pakistan's diplomatic relations, India's strike capability or Pakistan's involvement in attacks in their country. Its all lies and its been proven time and again. We are getting stronger now and the world is responding positively to us. The terms that Indian media uses for Pakistan like rogue nation, terror state etc will soon be used for India when their open involvement in Balochistan will be shown full scale to the world. Let them give asylum to the brahmin bugti as well. It will only make them look like fools and no anti Pakistan element will gain anything from it. We don't just throw blames at them we caught a monkey looking Indian spy too.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## !eon

Where are keyboard bania worriers of Maha Bharat limited Corporation

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Welcome!
They mean business.Especially the one in the images who's carrying an extra pair of shoes (i suppose) attached to his backpack.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## B+ Dracula

But But, *Putin refused to come into Pakistan*.... Russians are our Best Friends, they can keep you an arm's length if MODI wished it to be. Look our GDP, our Growth our Stock Market and Purchasing Power, we can solve all the money worries of Russians away, ......Pakistan will be Isolated in few years and look in 1971 what we did to you ...you'll be doomed 
.
==========

BADALTA HAY RANG -- ASMAN (akash) KAISAY KAISAY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingRaj

Well it has turned out this are just counter terrorism and counter narcotics exercises.


> Media believe that the Russian officers will be interesting to exchange the experience of counterterrorist operations, with the Pakistanis. On the other hand, head of the Pakistan department of Institute of Oriental Studies, Russian Academy of Sciences Sergei Kamenev, in an interview with "Nezavisimaya Gazeta" noted that the exercise had been agreed before the heads of anti-drug agencies and intended primarily for testing of cooperation in this area.



http://www.ng.ru/world/2016-09-15/7_pakistan.html

Most importantly Russia agreed to India's sole demand not to hold the exercise in Rattu in G.B.:


> "We were informed by the Russian Defence Ministry that these exercises will not be carried out in [disputed] areas, and a place was chosen that has nothing to do with this. Hence there is no reason for India to worry about it," Zamir Kabulov told RIA Novosti.



https://in.rbth.com/news/2016/09/16...rry-about-russia-pakistan-joint-drills_630529

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zee-shaun

Another slap on the ugly face of our eastern neighbors. 

Pakistan ko isolate karne chale thay naw?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zibago

KingRaj said:


> Well it has turned out this are just counter terrorism and counter narcotics exercises.
> 
> 
> http://www.ng.ru/world/2016-09-15/7_pakistan.html
> 
> Most importantly Russia agreed to India's sole demand not to hold the exercise in Rattu in G.B.:
> 
> 
> https://in.rbth.com/news/2016/09/16...rry-about-russia-pakistan-joint-drills_630529


Angoor khatey hain

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## M.Junaid

Bernol moment for Indian's

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KingRaj

Also at the same time currently 500 Indian soldiers are carrying out a much bigger exercise in Russia.
http://tass.com/defense/901178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

@abdulbarijan 
he is right, Russia is not doing any exercise with* PAF* ....
so Russian back away is a 'reality' if only PAF had offered that at first place...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

abdulbarijan said:


> @Centurion2016 -- Wasn't this exercise *CANCELLED *as per your "esteemed" sources ?


And your PDF TT



M.Junaid said:


> Bernol moment for Indian's


Why exactly??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Zee-shaun said:


> Another slap on the ugly face of our eastern neighbors.
> 
> Pakistan ko isolate karne chale that naw?


read these fragile egoed asses excuses in another thread. oh , it is just a Anti terrorism & narcotics exercise. oh , we pleaded with them no to exercise in certain area og GB. mofo whining over confident neighbors..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umer Masood Chaudhry

Somebody give burnol to endyans ... Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z-A-K

they are in surprisingly high numbers, i thought of about a dozen soldiers at max, anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ekhindustani

mehmaano ki acchi khatirdari karna

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GULZAR007

Zarvan said:


> A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016


Once again India has been badly beaten as india was trying hard to make Russians not to attend these exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Umer Masood Chaudhry

cerberus said:


> And your PDF TT
> 
> 
> Why exactly??




lolz


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

This is a good news for Pakistan. Pakistan should enhance relationship with Russians as per Indian fellows this was not what they were expecting. Its not a slap but an eyeopener for them as they can ditch Russian so can they. Its a tit for tat world out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cerberus

GULZAR007 said:


> Once again India has been badly beaten as india was trying hard to make Russians not to attend these exercises.


What made think that media gossips 
No official even care to comment this in India its non issue 

Except some media ego's


----------



## War Thunder

Jal Gya?
Burnol Lagayein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.Junaid

Hahaha its bernol moment for war mongering Indian's. 


Zarvan said:


> What the hell !!!! Didn't our great truthful neighbors said that Russia has cancelled the war games ? How dare Russia betray epitome of truth Modi and India ???? How dare you Putin !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z-A-K

*Indians on this thread be like,*

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## hussain0216

KingRaj said:


> Well Russia accep India's one and only demand to cancel the exercise in Rattu.




All hail india and Modi's mighty diplomacy 


Chanakaka

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

I do not know whether to laugh or feel sorry for the Indian friends who were starting threads about "Russia cancels exercise" and those hilarious sounding sarcastic remarks and those similes!! WOW!! JUST WOW!!


Ok i have decided, i am going to have a laugh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Rocky rock

*Lolx that's a big Slap on Indian Media's face. 

Didn't they looks like Spetsnaz? *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aamirzs

Maybe fighter jet deal is also active as soon that it is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Awesome. Indian government and its lackeys (Kabul government + Dhaka regime) are doing a really bad job at isolating Pakistan at the moment. I think they should return to making Bollywood movies in which they enter our house and kill us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Darth Vader

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?


Check there uniform it's not the one which they use

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

This is akin to 

Nawaz doing a Ryu Hayuken to Modi's balls
and finishing with a chun li spinning bird kick to Modi's face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Jal gaya? Burnol Lagaye 
Kat gaya? Burnol Lagaye 

Yahan tou Jal bhi gaya aur Kat bhi gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Waqas Bajwa

great achievement by pakistan army.



PakSword said:


> Jal gaya? Burnol Lagaye
> Kat gaya? Burnol Lagaye
> 
> Yahan tou Jal bhi gaya aur Kat bhi gaya.


barnol ki shortage ho gi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

At last .
Our ugly neighbor must be on fire .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## tarrar

No where are all the lying bharti media? Who were spreading lies on the military exercise been called off by Russia because of staged drama Uri attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Pakistan First

first77 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7,128 (Users: 17, Guests: 7105)



So that's how webby makes so much money? Monkey traffic. Brilliant!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

I posted this yesterday, check out the rohna dhona, bharti feel betrayed haha

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## tarrar

Now where are the lying bharti media channels & lobbyist, who said lies so proudly that Russia has called off military exercise with Pakistan after the staged false flag Uri attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mughal-Prince

ekhindustani said:


> mehmaano ki acchi khatirdari karna



Aap Nachikeeta say pooch lain hum dushmano ki bhi aisi khatirdari kertay hain kay woh wapis milnay ki bateen kertay hain.


----------



## Zibago

Path-Finder said:


> I posted this yesterday, check out the rohna dhona, bharti feel betrayed haha


@Arsalan @Moonlight @django @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

*The Dragon, The Snow Leopard and the Bear...*


Do you, now my Pak Brothers, see ...Sino-Pak-Rus axis is taking shape in front of our eyes.

Welcome to the New World Order... the eurasian landscape is finally managed by eurasian powers / Two Great Global Powers and One Great Regional Power. What a diamond Triangle this!


For peace, stability and shared prosperity this is the step in the right direction.

Behind this symbolism of joint excercises lies the monumental transcontinental geopolitical, geoeconomic and geosecurity alignment.

CPEC is being Thunderously endosred by the Rus with this symbolism. I truly hope that Pak Brothers begin to see their country with a different perspective.

Your planners have acted wisely, professionally!

Just crush the indian sponsored terror from your great and beautiful lands and turbo charge your economy to reach your max potential.


Welcome to the Real world of Sino-Pak-Rus Axis.

You shall find no rhetoric, no tall claims or chest thumping in this triangle...only systematic, professional and quiet execution of agreed plans.

Amazing times ahead for the generous peoples of Pak and eurasia!

From Karachi to London, from Shanghai to Gawadar, from Moscow to Islamabad, from Srinagar to Istambul all by hight speed trains.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
35


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Indian government uses the media, now a powerful tool as a mean and as a medium to make the gullible Indians believe that the Indian government is doing enough to blame, isolate and threaten Pakistan and most importantly to take 'revenge'.

Was looking at many Indian electronic media reports and they were really shocking and unbelievable in the context:

1- The war mongering like from TOI, Arnab Goswami was truly an eye opener. In their hatred for Pakistan they went overboard and blinded by bigotry and jingoism. One of the participant said we should attack Pakistan even if loose about 50 crore people in India.

2- It also shows that after Uri/Pathankot/Mumbai, India main idea was to blame Pakistan and not apprehend the culprits involved in it, it was all pre planned as the blame game started within few minutes of the Uri attacks. More reason to believe that Uri was a staged act.

3- If there was no Uri attacks, India could not have attacked Pakistan in the UNGA and through Indian media, it gave them that moment of sympathy and high moral ground, again reasons to believe that *Uri attack was false flag, as it served India interest and not Pakistan's and Kashmiris fighting for the right of self determination. *

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## abdulbarijan

cerberus said:


> And your PDF TT



That is correct ... your point ? I didn't say anything wrong neither did I personally insult anyone,_ I just held you guys to YOUR word .. not my fault it turns out to be false as usual ..._



KingRaj said:


> Well it has turned out this are just counter terrorism and counter narcotics exercises.
> 
> 
> http://www.ng.ru/world/2016-09-15/7_pakistan.html
> 
> Most importantly Russia agreed to India's sole demand not to hold the exercise in Rattu in G.B.:
> 
> 
> https://in.rbth.com/news/2016/09/16...rry-about-russia-pakistan-joint-drills_630529



Just to put it in clear terms so that the likes of you can understand the gravity of this move ...* In the midst of the most heightened tensions since 26/11 where certain portions of your population and media are literally calling for a war ... your biggest ally has chose to come in Pakistan to do a joint military exercise with our army* ... That too after your claims of "cancellation" and "big diplomatic victories" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Path-Finder said:


> I posted this yesterday, check out the rohna dhona, bharti feel betrayed haha


lol....... a must watch. Cursing Russia & USA for their L. P .T attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ekhindustani

Mughal-Prince said:


> Aap Nachikeeta say pooch lain hum dushmano ki bhi aisi khatirdari kertay hain kay woh wapis milnay ki bateen kertay hain.


waise khaatirdari mein hum bhi peeche nahin apne 90000 jawano se puch lena 71 mein kaise khilaya pilaya tha unko.


----------



## cerberus

abdulbarijan said:


> That is correct ... your point ? I didn't say anything wrong neither did I personally insult anyone, I just held you guys to YOUR word .. not my fault it turns out to be false as usual ...


I just make observation Since you are serious Mod you commenting media gossip 
Sorry i am busy at rafale thread its big day for india today 

Have nice day TC


----------



## Beskar

Spetsnaz;
(Panel 4 is regulars)







Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?





Darth Vader said:


> Check there uniform it's not the one which they use



These are regular infantrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

Kepler22b said:


> Spetsnaz;
> 
> View attachment 337079
> 
> 
> (4th panel is regulars)
> 
> 
> 
> These are regular infantrymen.


Please do read my post again when did they I say they are spetsnaz


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## baajey

good for Pakistan.
it seems bubble bursting contest is clearly been in the favor of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar

Darth Vader said:


> Please do read my post again when did they I say they are spetsnaz



Quoted you in agreement bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Iam not seeing any Indian. Members here where are they specifically those saying no exercise is going place ?

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Muhammad Omar

And they were like We won Russia cancelled Exercise with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

On the Day of URI Attack Indian Media Was Jumping WE WON WE WON Russia Cancelled Exercises with Pakistan..



So much for Isolating Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistan First

In which parts of Pakistan will these exercises be conducted?


----------



## New Resolve

This will greatly help the *War on Terror* with the two leading nations *Pak and Russia (who have actually defeated terrorism)* working together, we hope that the partnership will grow in all dimensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## koolio

Indian media cannot be trusted, they are just a bunch of liars and war mongerers , they have been badly exposed and deeply embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> *A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016*
> 
> View attachment 337000
> View attachment 337001
> View attachment 337002
> View attachment 337003




Very bad move by Russia. Because of this, Russia's economy will collapse as india now will refuse economic trade with them and then Russia will end up like Ethiopia & Somalia.



tarrar said:


> Now where are the lying bharti media channels & lobbyist, who said lies so proudly that Russia has called off military exercise with Pakistan after the staged false flag Uri attack.




So what's new? They always lie and make outlandish claims. Anyone who believes them needs severe psychiatric assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan First

Sinopakfriend said:


> *The Dragon, The Snow Leopard and the Bear...*
> 
> Do you, now my Pak Brothers, see ...Sino-Pak-Rus axis is taking shape in front of our eyes.
> 
> Welcome to the New World Order... the eurasian landscape is finally managed by eurasian powers / Two Great Global Powers and One Great Regional Power. What a diamond Triangle this!
> 
> For peace, stability and shared prosperity this is the step in the right direction.
> 
> Behind this symbolism of joint excercises lies the monumental transcontinental geopolitical, geoeconomic and geosecurity alignment.
> 
> CPEC is being Thunderously endosred by the Rus with this symbolism. I truly hope that Pak Brothers begin to see their country with a different perspective.
> 
> Your planners have acted wisely, professionally!
> 
> Just crush the indian sponsored terror from your great and beautiful lands and turbo charge your economy to reach your max potential.
> 
> Welcome to the Real world of Sino-Pak-Rus Axis.
> 
> You shall find no rhetoric, no tall claims or chest thumping in this triangle...only systematic, professional and quiet execution of agreed plans.
> 
> Amazing times ahead for the generous peoples of Pak and eurasia!
> 
> From Karachi to London, from Shanghai to Gawadar, from Moscow to Islamabad, from Srinagar to Istambul all by hight speed trains.
> 
> 
> .



Great post, as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HttpError

Sinopakfriend said:


> *The Dragon, The Snow Leopard and the Bear...*
> 
> 
> Do you, now my Pak Brothers, see ...Sino-Pak-Rus axis is taking shape in front of our eyes.
> 
> Welcome to the New World Order... the eurasian landscape is finally managed by eurasian powers / Two Great Global Powers and One Great Regional Power. What a diamond Triangle this!
> 
> 
> For peace, stability and shared prosperity this is the step in the right direction.
> 
> Behind this symbolism of joint excercises lies the monumental transcontinental geopolitical, geoeconomic and geosecurity alignment.
> 
> CPEC is being Thunderously endosred by the Rus with this symbolism. I truly hope that Pak Brothers begin to see their country with a different perspective.
> 
> Your planners have acted wisely, professionally!
> 
> Just crush the indian sponsored terror from your great and beautiful lands and turbo charge your economy to reach your max potential.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Real world of Sino-Pak-Rus Axis.
> 
> You shall find no rhetoric, no tall claims or chest thumping in this triangle...only systematic, professional and quiet execution of agreed plans.
> 
> Amazing times ahead for the generous peoples of Pak and eurasia!
> 
> From Karachi to London, from Shanghai to Gawadar, from Moscow to Islamabad, from Srinagar to Istambul all by hight speed trains.
> 
> 
> .



Amen to these beautiful lines, I hope together we can achieve peace and prosperity and kick out all terrorists and their handlers which are spreading terrorism in Pakistan and doing a genocide of innocent people.. Btw l love this.
The Dragon = China
The Bear = Russia
The Snow Leopard = Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Devil Soul

*Russian forces arrive in Pakistan for first-ever joint military exercise*
By News Desk
Published: September 23, 2016
541SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




The Russian troops will be in the country for two weeks from Sep 24 to October 10 PHOTO: ISPR

In a first, Russian forces arrived in Pakistan on Friday to participate in joint military exercises.

“A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived in Pakistan for first ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (two weeks) from September 24 to October 10,” DG ISPR Lt-Gen Asim Bajwa tweeted.

*In a first, Pakistan, Russia to hold joint war games*

A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016pic.twitter.com/eWzQMlENL6

— Gen Asim Bajwa (@AsimBajwaISPR) September 23, 2016

The Russian troops will be in the country for two weeks from September 24 to October 10. The joint military drill is seen as another step in growing military-to-military cooperation, indicating a steady growth in bilateral relationship between the two countries, whose ties had been marred by Cold War rivalry for decades.

Following the Uri attack in held-Kashmir, several Indian news sources claimed that Russia had called off the joint war games with Pakistan. However, Pakistan’s Ambassador to Russia Qazi Khalilullah on Monday denied that Russia had cancelled planned joint military drills.

Talking to _The Express Tribune_ from Moscow, Khalilullah said the joint Pakistan-Russia military exercises will take place as scheduled. The first-ever military drills between the two former Cold War rivals – named ‘Friendship 2016’ – will start from September 24 and continue till October 7.

*Russia hasn’t called off joint military drills: Khalilullah*

A senior Pakistani official said that around 200 military personnel from the two sides would take part in the joint military exercises. Pakistan’s Ambassador to Moscow Qazi Khalilullah told _The Express Tribune_ that this is the first time that military personnel from the two countries would be taking part in joint military drills, otherwise called ‘Friendship-2016’.

The development, Khalilullah said, reflected increased cooperation between the two countries. “This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defence and military-technical cooperation,” he separately told a Russian news agency.

*Why its so quiet in here... HELLOOOOOOO*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice uniforms look very sharp with that digital print nice uniform






From distance looks like they are wearing uniform made of grass patches. I can see it blends well in grassy environments, unique design

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## X-2.

Zarvan said:


> A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016


Wah ji wah chass agyi 



Zarvan said:


> A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016


Party time spetsnaz
Wah ji wah chass ahgya lolzzx
Turn bhjo burnol ka wahga sy













mshan44 said:


> Slap on indians face. Especially indian media who were thumping on their diplomacy of isolating pakistan lol


Time to bring popcorns I'm going to watch goswami

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shoaib Sahil

Now India exposed badly who was saying that Russia has cancelled the joint exercise with Pakistan due to Uri Attack, but Russia slap India badly and join hands with Pakistan. India is biggest liar and always make fool his nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

HttpError said:


> Amen to these beautiful lines, I hope together we can achieve peace and prosperity and kick out all terrorists and their handlers which are spreading terrorism in Pakistan and doing a genocide of innocent people.. Btw l love this.
> The Dragon = China
> The Bear = Russia
> The Snow Leopard = Pakistan



Bless you my brother and your great heart.

The security and prosperity of eurasian is the joint reponsibility of SCO sans indian empire which has betrayed BRICS and has joined China Containment party. 

On one side is the global emperial order and on the other are Soveriegnists of which your country is part of.

The choice is between eternal chaos, destruction and loss of life AND peace, co-prosperity and shared development. CPEC is gamechanger for many great actors and you, my Pak brothers, are keeping it nicely, tightly together... hence the indian sponsored terrorism and political sabotage.

Just clean up this cancer and onwards towards Peace and social development for all the peoples of eurasia.

Never forget, you are the Gatekeepers and first line of defence. 

You are neither weak nor poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Pakistan First

What we are witnessing here are one of the many steps being taken and which will be taken in the coming days, weeks, months and very few years, which will change the whole POWER STRUCTURE of the World. 

A New World Order is forming and emerging in front of our eyes. 

History in the making, gentlemen.



X-2. said:


> Wah ji wah chass agyi
> 
> 
> Party time spetsnaz
> Wah ji wah chass ahgya lolzzx
> Turn bhjo burnol ka wahga sy
> View attachment 337100
> View attachment 337101
> View attachment 337102
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bring popcorns I'm going to watch goswami

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jawad iqbal

now thats pathetic for indian asses..hpw r they gonna tackle too much burn in few short days??? #burn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Muhammad Omar said:


> TO??
> Your Point?



Is it rocket science to understand my point.There is no friendship in world stage only self interest and money.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> Is it rocket science to understand my point.There is no friendship in world stage only self interest and money.



Media to aise Celebrate kr rha tha k Exercise nahi honi jese Pluto pe poonch gai ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jermankill

NOMAN SALEEM said:


> *A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016*
> 
> View attachment 337000
> View attachment 337001
> View attachment 337002
> View attachment 337003


OMG PAKISTAN ISOLATED......
Russian cancel their exercise with Pakistan 
congrats India 

Welcome comrade to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## first77

Pakistan First said:


> In which parts of Pakistan will these exercises be conducted?


Azad Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
41


----------



## MadDog

Russian troops for the 1st time in Pak for first ever joint military exercises, Airforce and land exercises with US have already been conducted last month, Iran seeks to join CPEC officially, Chinese committed to their ambitious regional and integration projects with CPEC at its core, yet Indian establishment and its media claims that Pakistan stands isolated, our adversary is delusional, and it is always good to have a delusional adversary !!!

In Pakistan, morale is high, troops are battle hardened and have tremendous real time war experience, troops look up to Raheel Sharif, people stand behind the army and govt with PAF in full swing across the country, I think Indians would be committing a suicide by resorting to any misadventure !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## KingRaj

abdulbarijan said:


> That is correct ... your point ? I didn't say anything wrong neither did I personally insult anyone,_ I just held you guys to YOUR word .. not my fault it turns out to be false as usual ..._
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put it in clear terms so that the likes of you can understand the gravity of this move ...* In the midst of the most heightened tensions since 26/11 where certain portions of your population and media are literally calling for a war ... your biggest ally has chose to come in Pakistan to do a joint military exercise with our army* ... That too after your claims of "cancellation" and "big diplomatic victories" ...


The exercises were announced 9 months before i.e. much before Uri and Protests in Kashmir after Burhan got smoked.
So they have got nothing to do with current situation.


----------



## X-2.

Pakistan First said:


> What we are witnessing here are one of the many steps being taken and which will be taken in the coming days, weeks, months and very few years, which will change the whole POWER STRUCTURE of the World.
> 
> A New World Order is forming and emerging in front of our eyes.
> 
> History in the making, gentlemen.


Yea after cpec we will much overcome to energy crisis as well economy 
Better economy will boost pak in days this is where we are only lacking 
We have stronger armed forces and potential to boost econmy,manpower and skilled workers just need good reforms to increase our GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ptldM3

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?





I'm pretty sure the rolled up flag in one of the pictures is a VDV paratroopers flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KingRaj

first77 said:


> Azad Kashmir


No it will conducted only in Punjab, in fact Russia surrendered to India's demand not to hold exercise in Kashmir & GB and cancelled the exercise in Rattu, GB.


----------



## Jango

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?



Nope...VDV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 337113

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Knight Rider

For Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ridh khan

A warm welcome to our Russian guests. A big slap on the faces of enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

*Indian journalist who caought red handed tweeted *

*Shiv Aroor* ‏@*ShivAroor*  5m5 minutes ago

Shiv Aroor Retweeted Shiv Aroor

Many got this wrong. As I reported, Russia lands today for exercise with Pakistan. Only refused to do it in Azad Kashmir (and that was before Uri).

Shiv Aroor added,*Shiv Aroor* @ShivAroor
Note: News outlets jumping the gun. Russia has refused a military exercise with Pakistan *in Azad Kashmir*. This refusal happened before #*UriAttacks*.
13 retweets 7 likes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Riz

Politicians, media, anchors, bloggers of India really knows how to milk money from Indian janta , politicians get votes@pakistan hate, anchors get famous if they bash pakistan on TV, bloggers earn money if they bash about pakistan over internet , I have been watching all this since past 5 days, I saw there generals and politicians was regularly whining about the cancellation pak Russia joint exercise..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.Ghaznavi

India is not going to put economic and political sanctions on Russia.

Russians be prepared, your country is doomed for daring such a grave mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

Lol at these hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Finally we can shut that rubbish of cancellation. Everywhere on Indian media, at their social media and even here Indians were chest thumping that Russia has cancelled the exercise. Blogs were written that were pasted on media outlets along with reporters, journalists and analysts are thanking Russia and here we are... Holding the exercise. 

After all of this what remains in terms of self shame amongst your analysts, your media and your reporters who without any credible assurance from any source ran this this news and willfully chose to ignore the statement by our ambassador to Russia. Embarrassing doesn't even cover it. 


Never the less I have personally, after this experience, chose to not believe a word of Indian media. Too sensationalist and completely false. 

These exercise will be great for both sides. It will help both the armed forces understand how they work with each other as well as learn from each other. 

Hope they enjoy their time and they leave with seeds of friendship that will grow into something large which will benefit the entire continent of Russia as powers come together as they let go of old enmities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Someone please whatsapp these pictures to Arnob Goswami and Maroof Raza as a proof of Pakistan's isolation.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ahsan Javaid

Great Step. I think this will help in the stability of the region.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

The new world order of Bush is getting flushed in toilet, and a new world order is emerging. Those who jumped with joy and embraced the PNAC (Project for new American century), giving their services to be American policeman in their respective regions, will go down with the yanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingRaj

monitor said:


> *Indian journalist who caought red handed tweeted *
> 
> *Shiv Aroor* ‏@*ShivAroor*  5m5 minutes ago
> 
> Shiv Aroor Retweeted Shiv Aroor
> 
> Many got this wrong. As I reported, Russia lands today for exercise with Pakistan. Only refused to do it in Azad Kashmir (and that was before Uri).
> 
> Shiv Aroor added,*Shiv Aroor* @ShivAroor
> Note: News outlets jumping the gun. Russia has refused a military exercise with Pakistan *in Azad Kashmir*. This refusal happened before #*UriAttacks*.
> 13 retweets 7 likes


He is right, russia announced it wont hold exercises in Kashmir(P0K/AJK)



> "We were informed by the Russian Defence Ministry that these exercises will not be carried out in [disputed] areas, and a place was chosen that has nothing to do with this. Hence there is no reason for India to worry about it," Zamir Kabulov told RIA Novosti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

SilentSpeaker said:


> Where are all the chankiya keyboard worriers??


I don't find any reason why Indians should claim chanakya as one of their historical figures, even when he was born and bread in taxila which is well inside Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MAliJutt

KingRaj said:


> He is right, russia announced it wont hold exercises in Kashmir(P0K/AJK)


oh please don't start it again. liars !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Good going Russia. I don't think anyone is fooled by Indian propaganda anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

monitor said:


> *Indian journalist who caought red handed tweeted *
> 
> *Shiv Aroor* ‏@*ShivAroor*  5m5 minutes ago
> 
> Shiv Aroor Retweeted Shiv Aroor
> 
> Many got this wrong. As I reported, Russia lands today for exercise with Pakistan. Only refused to do it in Azad Kashmir (and that was before Uri).
> 
> Shiv Aroor added,*Shiv Aroor* @ShivAroor
> Note: News outlets jumping the gun. Russia has refused a military exercise with Pakistan *in Azad Kashmir*. This refusal happened before #*UriAttacks*.
> 13 retweets 7 likes




 Bharotis have gone bonkers. BTW why would Pakistan want to have such exercise in Azad Kashmir to begin with? to let Indian ally know the terrian ? lolzzz bharotis are sometimes hopeless rather all the times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassamun

More such exercises are needed...We should improve our relations with Russia...


----------



## M.Ghaznavi

guys these are not Russian soldiers, they are pathans wearing Russian camo to disillusion the world.

modi and bharati media can never be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baba Google

This was expected sir g, If I remember, 4 or 5 years back one of the most popular Russian news channels "RussiaToday" started a campaign about WW3 and Russian Bloc and from what I remember, they were talking a lot about Russia and Pakistan shaking hands and if full fledged WW3 breaks out, it will be Russia, China, Pakistan, Iran vs US Nato, India, Israel. At that time I was like what the hell are they talking about but the way things turning out now, I'm certain RT wasn't joking.


----------



## iapk1

Zarvan said:


> Russia slaps on India america newly friendship...!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016


----------



## SilentSpeaker

KingRaj said:


> He is right, russia announced it wont hold exercises in Kashmir(P0K/AJK)



Excerpt from Hindustan Times today's report on this exercise (as u will not believe on Pakistani Media)... Please visit local store for burnol.

*"The exercise will be conducted at the Pakistan Army’s High Altitude School at Rattu in Gilgit-Baltistan and at a special forces training centre at Cherat in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province."*

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...t-baltistan/story-i7u5zR5lNBnFmVUMTFdcVI.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rocky rock

P@nThEr said:


> SU 35 is coming..



IN SHA ALLAH.

Apky Mun Mein Ghee Shakar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rishav

good ...we indians deserved the slap for believing in our shitty media , and for jumping up and down ,before even doing some research ourself . some indians even started a thread here . we deserve this slap , i hope we remember the sound of this slap and learn not jump like as*holes on everything that our shitty media reports

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## first77

hassamun said:


> More such exercises are needed...We should improve our relations with Russia...


buy S-400 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

I thought this exercise was cancelled as Russian solidarity with India 
Look like Indian have more than two cheeks they love taking slaps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

Path-Finder said:


> I posted this yesterday, check out the rohna dhona, bharti feel betrayed haha



Now they have problems with Russia also...India is failing the same diploamcy trap which Pakistan did with Soviet Union...When it pointed out Soviet Union alliance with India and the ruskies responded that we are super power and we do what we want to do...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Ranger

Why does Russian uniform has no name tag any one knows


----------



## Irfan Baloch

*Russian troops arrive for first ever joint military exercise with Pakistan*
(Dawn news reports)



Modi the Conqueror of Gujrat ordered to Isolate Pakistan but his directive was missed by the Russians.
now his armchair commando elite of the 5th web division will unleash ruthless assault on the web defiling every page , every topic relating to Pakistan
















https://twitter.com/AsimBajwaISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Already few threads r running on the same topic, mod plz merge all....


----------



## Sully3

monitor said:


> *Indian journalist who caought red handed tweeted *
> 
> *Shiv Aroor* ‏@*ShivAroor*  5m5 minutes ago
> 
> Shiv Aroor Retweeted Shiv Aroor
> 
> Many got this wrong. As I reported, Russia lands today for exercise with Pakistan. Only refused to do it in Azad Kashmir (and that was before Uri).
> 
> Shiv Aroor added,*Shiv Aroor* @ShivAroor
> Note: News outlets jumping the gun. Russia has refused a military exercise with Pakistan *in Azad Kashmir*. This refusal happened before #*UriAttacks*.
> 13 retweets 7 likes



Wow indians really have lost the plot, just go on this guys twitter and his tweets are so hilarious to read. You would think he was the general of USAF the way he is talking about Pakistan and taking military action. 
Talks about f16s flying over Islamabad saying Pak is nervous, nah mate its a air force exercise going on you thick SOB.

please retweet and comment on all these indian racist and hateful tweets on social media, let the western world know how hateful and how intolerant people of india are. thats the media war we need to win, to show the world what Indians are actually like. 

That Arnab talk show host really was the laughing stock of the world media this last week, every one was just sitting there and laughing at him waiting for his head to explode on live TV. So much hate for Pakistan should only be highlighted to western world. show them the real personality of indians. and not the shinning India BS they try to sell to the world.



P@nThEr said:


> SU 35 is coming..



After todays Rafael deal, Pak now has some real options. 

Su35's for both Pak and Iran with a maintenance facility in either nations could potentially be a bigger deal then then 7.8 billion France is getting from India. Russia could dwarf that by signing a 11-12 billion deal with Pak and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## War Thunder

lol


----------



## MadDog

Indian media campaign is to brainwash Indian public ,in specific the growing middle class. This campaign, led by the hyper nationalistic approach of Modi's right wing regime is steadily squeezing the breathing space of muslims. Yesterday Indian media, crossed limits of sanity by giving airtime to a Hindu radical zealot who offered headmoney of Nawaz Sharif. Pakistan's diligent diplomatic offensive will result in further squeeze of breathing space of Indian muslims. It is a golden opportunity for Pakistan to implement the Doval's doctrine on his own country. Pakistan's security establishment should consider providing material support to Hindu radical groups and exploit the internal ethnic and religious cleavages withing India. Raising Khalistan issue can be a good for starters. 

Pakistan's diplomacy of Kashmir is already on full throttle. Unlike India Pakistan's behavior is much more mature, despite starting a vehement diplomatic offensive and getting our forces ready for a robust response , Pakistan's public and media isn't bragging about anything. While in India, they are talking about doing surgical strikes and isolating Pakistan. This Indian logic is a manifestation of the fact that majority of the public of our adversary has become right wing and delusional, which is an ideal situation for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RedHulk

they are not spetsnaz ....are regular army


----------



## JonAsad

Indians should commit mass sucide -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menace2Society

MadDog said:


> Indian media campaign is to brainwash Indian public ,in specific the growing middle class. This campaign, led by the hyper nationalistic approach of Modi's right wing regime is steadily squeezing the breathing space of muslims. Yesterday Indian media, crossed limits of sanity by giving airtime to a Hindu radical zealot who offered headmoney of Nawaz Sharif. Pakistan's diligent diplomatic offensive will result in further squeeze of breathing space of Indian muslims. It is a golden opportunity for Pakistan to implement the Doval's doctrine on his own country. Pakistan's security establishment should consider providing material support to Hindu radical groups and exploit the internal ethnic and religious cleavages withing India. Raising Khalistan issue can be a good for starters.
> 
> Pakistan's diplomacy of Kashmir is already on full throttle. Unlike India Pakistan's behavior is much more mature, despite starting a vehement diplomatic offensive and getting our forces ready for a robust response , Pakistan's public and media isn't bragging about anything. While in India, they are talking about doing surgical strikes and isolating Pakistan. This Indian logic is a manifestation of the fact that majority of the public of our adversary has become right wing and delusional, which is an ideal situation for us.



Pakistan should focus on fault lines in Indian society. There are 600-800 million Indians living in absolute poverty. Stoke the fire. If you start a fire in India, with their population size and caste system and divisors it will burn harder and much longer.

Promoting RSS and Hindu radical groups should be on top of the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

A great diplomatic victory for India . Two economic and military powers 1) Bangladesh 2) Afghanistan have give full support to India . Now they can launch full scale war with Pakistan and bring China and Russia under their control lol (original comment by another Pakistani)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abdulbarijan

KingRaj said:


> The exercises were announced 9 months before i.e. much before Uri and Protests in Kashmir after Burhan got smoked.
> *So they have got nothing to do with current situation*.



Understand this ... according to your narrative .. you've been attacked by some elements of Pakistan and your media and different portions of the *society are LITERALLY calling for a war* ... Yet your *biggest ally* is like ...* "Yeah .. well .. we'll be over here doing some military exercises with the country you claim attacked you ... "*

Add that to the fact that certain portions of the Indian media had already claimed that the exercises were cancelled due to Indian diplomatic efforts ...**

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blain2

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?


Yes. This is an SF-SF exercise specifically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Menace2Society said:


> Pakistan should focus on fault lines in Indian society. There are 600-800 million Indians living in absolute poverty. Stoke the fire. If you start a fire in India, with their population size and caste system and divisors it will burn harder and much longer.
> 
> Promoting RSS and Hindu radical groups should be on top of the list.




Pakistan can easily exploit the fault lines, the divisions and the discrepancies prevalent in the Indian society.

1- The Caste system, 200 million Dalits, earlier called untouchables [achoot] living in a subhuman condition in India, was reading daily 3 Dalits were killed in India as a percentile of yearly killings. They in fact are protesting, are marginalized and at the bottom edge of poverty.

2- About 180-200 million Muslims, according to SACHAR committee report, their living conditions are as worst as Dalits, lives a marginalized lives, lives in ghettos mostly. They are subjugated and lives in constant fears from the majority Hindus. They can easily be exploited/supported. to get their basic and justified rights.

3- There are many ST/SC/OBC caste which are kind of lower caste in Indian society again living sub human lives, with some quota allotment for a few in government jobs and in education. The fault lines in India is so huge, widespread, clear and manifest that India cannot stop the insurgency once it starts...actually this is happening, check the Patel community protest in Haryana, 24000 crore lost, recent Cauvery river water protest in Karnataka, 20000 crore lost, this is between Karnataka and Tamil Nadu.

*But Pakistan is behaving in a mature and responsible manner, unlike India. Neighbors need to help each others as it's the region which develops and not isolated countries...*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Menace2Society

Pluralist said:


> Neighbors need to help each others as it's the region which develops and not isolated countries...



Not unless they don't want you to exist. India had 70 years to make peace. Time is now to make stoke the fire in India and collapse their economy like they tried to do to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranadd

Yes. One exercise and Russian army will invite the new country into their inner sanctum. /s

US/NATO has a peace program with Russian Army. Their observers are part of their meetings. I understand such things make Pakistani folks happy. But have you wondered something else? India gets much needed information about your tactics through Russia. Go ahead and say they wont. If you claim Pakistani SF is practicing with them, yes much better. If you think this cannot be true, please remember why during red flag exercises IAF kept the radar modes in training. To protect the bars signal.

True, Russia could have cancelled. But that's what Independent policy looks like.

I get people want to show India in a bag way here. But bit logic always helps. Also, isn't Russia and US both conducting drills with India on the same dates. Well they are!!.



Pluralist said:


> Pakistan can easily exploit the fault lines, the divisions and the discrepancies prevalent in the Indian society.
> 
> 1- The Caste system, 200 million Dalits, earlier called untouchables [achoot] living in a subhuman condition in India, was reading daily 3 Dalits were killed in India as a percentile of yearly killings. They in fact are protesting, are marginalized and at the bottom edge of poverty.
> 
> 2- About 180-200 million Muslims, according to SACHAR committee report, there living conditions are as worst as Dalits, lives a marginalized lives, lives in ghettos mostly. They are subjugated and lives in constant fears from the majority Hindus. They can easily be exploited/supported. to get their basic and justified rights.
> 
> 3- There are many ST/SC/OBC caste which are kind of lower caste in Indian society again living sub human lives, with some quota allotment for a few in government jobs and in education. The fault lines in India is so huge, widespread, clear and manifest that India cannot stop the insurgency once it starts...actually this is happening, check the Patel community protest in Haryana, 24000 crore lost, recent Cauvery river water protest in Karnataka, 20000 crore lost, this is between Karnataka and Tamil Nadu.
> 
> But Pakistan is behaving in a mature and responsible manner, unlike India. Neighbors need to help each others as it's the region which develops and not isolated countries...



Ok. All true. But if Pakistan does anything, it will just backfire on you. Hold on before typing some digs.

Just check ALL the media in India now. Not just the right wing ones. If it relates to National Security its all set aside. There is a pecking order for fights.

1. Lets say 300 million dalits. No they ALL are not protesting. Some are there.
2. Lets say 400 milliom muslims. They can be exploited by Indian leaders. Not by external ones. I have to say this, but you got to be kidding me on that.
3. sub human lives? India had Kalistan thing which is resolved. Most are living cushy lives. North east are part of elected governments. So is the Naxals. I know its hard to digest the real situation in India. But... Thats how thing goes. You see, everyone wants money. And apparently that's how economic development works. India is becoming rich. Richer every day. Slowly. Baby steps. Everyone knows you rock the boat and you loose everything.

And you said KA and TN protest. Wish you guys know what a Kannadiga or Tamilian will say about Pakistan and their values. . In southern states, they are the most vehement ones against pakistan. 

So my friend, logic please.


----------



## Meengla

Pakistan can pull 57 Muslim countries votes in UNGA votes. That has helped Sri Lanka and China in UNGA votes. The votes may not carry strategic weight but enough to make some global headlines. The UNSC is an unfair organization but UNGA should carry more weight.
Russia is aware of Pakistan's pull in UNGA. And China really wants Pakistan-Russia to be part of the regional Chinese vision.
Russians are welcome to Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranadd

Meengla said:


> The UNSC is an unfair organization but UNGA should carry more weight.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> .



. Please read what a Narrative Paradigm is. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Tough looking bunch of lads ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

I don't see what's the big deal.
Even India and China conduct joint military exercises


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

Perfect timing. 

@The Sandman @Arsalan @Zibago @WAJsal @django

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Armoured Division said:


> I don't see what's the big deal.
> Even India and China conduct joint military exercises



The big deal is few days earlier some of over eastern neighbor who consider himself as supa power said Russia have cancelled the joint military drills with Pakistan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armoured Division

No bid deal.
Even China and India conduct joint military exercises.Next round of Sino-Indian military exercises will commence in November, 2016.
Right around 300 Indian soldiers are conducting a joint exercise with Russian Army in eastern Russia


----------



## Moonlight

abdulbarijan said:


> Already threads going on this topic ... @Moonlight



I did make sure before creating it, but I didn't see any.


----------



## T-Rex

*Where are our indian friends who have been claiming that the exercise has been cancelled?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M.Ghaznavi

Arnab Goswami's reaction wouldve been priceless when this news came out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armoured Division

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> The big deal is few days earlier some of over eastern neighbor who consider himself as supa power said Russia have cancelled the joint military drills with Pakistan lol


Indian government never said anything.
It was just some reports by a section of media.


----------



## dadeechi

Sad day for Indo-Russian relations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Armoured Division said:


> Indian government never said anything.
> It was just some reports by a section of media.


Might be mate but the general reaction of the most senior indian members on this forum and Indian public in newspaper websites was completely idiotic and arrogant after that fake news came out. So that's why we are teasing India and indians with these drills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

The Southern Military District troops arrived in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan aboard an Il-76 military transport aircraft today to participate in the first joint Russian-Pakistani 'Druzhba-2016' tactical exercises," the district said.

The tactical drills will be held on September 24-October 7 in the Army High Altitude School in northern Pakistan’s Rattu and at a special forces training center in Cherat. The exercises aim to strengthen and develop cooperation between the countries’ armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Armoured Division said:


> No bid deal.
> Even China and India conduct joint military exercises.Next round of Sino-Indian military exercises will commence in November, 2016.
> Right around 300 Indian soldiers are conducting a joint exercise with Russian Army in eastern Russia



Yea but the difference is we don't care. While you Indians were burning about this lol...


----------



## Armoured Division

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Yea but the difference is we don't care. While you Indians were burning about this lol...


I am yet to see a single statement from the Indian government criticising or even mentioning this exercise


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Armoured Division said:


> I am yet to see a single statement from the Indian government criticising or even mentioning this exercise



I'm talking about the media and regular Indians. Your government isn't as stupid as the media which brainwashes its citizens. PDF had like 5 different threads on Russia cancelling he exercises lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

The exercise is to take place in a mountainous area in the eastern Punjab province. Both countries have long experience of counterinsurgency operations in this difficult terrain, which they want to share with each other.

httpswwwrtcom/news/360384-russia-pakistan-joint-exercise/

Interesting.No mention of Gilgit Baltistan in the RT report.


----------



## Moonlight

Armoured Division said:


> No bid deal.
> Even China and India conduct joint military exercises.Next round of Sino-Indian military exercises will commence in November, 2016.
> Right around 300 Indian soldiers are conducting a joint exercise with Russian Army in eastern Russia



If it isn't, why you ******** were whining?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

Moonlight said:


> If it isn't, why were you ******** were whining?


Who told you so?
No body from the Indian government or military mentioned anything about the exercise.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

RedHulk said:


> they are not spetsnaz ....are regular army


they are.. Spetsnaz is a group of special forces of Russians. they are greeted by SSG officer.



Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?


yes they are.. Spetsnaz is not just one unit but a collection of Russian special forces
if you look, they are being greeted by the SSG officer. 
they are scheduled to train in special maneuver with SSG personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bharat Muslim

HAIDER said:


> So ISPR silently watch Indian and laughing.


What is ISPR?



somebozo said:


> Indians after visiting this thread


You didn't find the right pic to express your thoughts. This guy's expression is merely of surprise not dismay. And perhaps not even surprise just interest.


----------



## xyxmt

Russian are coming to learn from the best

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

Irfan Baloch said:


> they are.. Spetsnaz is a group of special forces of Russians. they are greeted by SSG officer.
> 
> 
> yes they are.. Spetsnaz is not just one unit but a collection of Russian special forces
> if you look, they are being greeted by the SSG officer.
> they are scheduled to train in special maneuver with SSG personnel



Really. That just takes the drill to another level. Spetsnaz and SSG. We need full information about these drills. Both sides can learn a lot from each other. 

The areas are cherat in nowshehra kpk and rattu in astore in gilgit baltistan. 

Good places especially gilgit baltistan due to the mountainous terrain.


----------



## Armoured Division

Interesting.It's 250 Indian troops exercising In Russia with Russian army and 70 Russian troops exercising In Pakistan.


----------



## graphican

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?



*Russian: Spetsnaz*
English: Special Purpose Forces or Special Purpose Military Units

*Russians have not just sent their forces, these are special purpose military unit of theirs. That is "Sonay pay Sohaga" (English: Gold together with the jewellery making powder)*


----------



## IceCold

Zarvan said:


> A contingent of Russian ground forces arrived Pak for 1st ever Pak- Russian joint exercise (2 weeks) from 24 Sep to 10 Oct 2016


Are they Spetsnaz? These guys are badass and actually feared by the rivals almost everywhere. It would be a great learning experience from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Mughal-Prince said:


> Aap Nachikeeta say pooch lain hum dushmano ki bhi aisi khatirdari kertay hain kay woh wapis milnay ki bateen kertay hain.


Talk about Lt/Capt Saurabh Kalia and his patrol companion colleagues.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Armoured Division said:


> Indian government never said anything.
> It was just some reports by a section of media.


"by a section"

It was all over Indian media...

Indians were hopping up down and in excitement everywhere; from social media to defense forums.


----------



## untitled

Armoured Division said:


> Interesting.It's 250 Indian troops exercising In Russia with Russian army and 70 Russian troops exercising In Pakistan.



Also interesting is the fact that the 70 Russians in Pakistan are Russian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 337113


You will be reported for wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Armoured Division

member.exe said:


> Also interesting is the fact that the 70 Russians in Pakistan are Russian Special Forces


They are VDV not from Spetsnaz.



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> "by a section"
> 
> It was all over Indian media...
> 
> Indians were hopping up down and in excitement everywhere; from social media to defense forums.


Most reputed newspaper's like The Indian Express, The Hindu never reported that story.


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Areesh said:


> Someone please whatsapp these pictures to Arnob Goswami and Maroof Raza as a proof of Pakistan's isolation.


Err... Your profile pic. You merely said that it's a pic of some social worker. But you didn't tell the name.


----------



## P@nThEr

Sully3 said:


> Wow indians really have lost the plot, just go on this guys twitter and his tweets are so hilarious to read. You would think he was the general of USAF the way he is talking about Pakistan and taking military action.
> Talks about f16s flying over Islamabad saying Pak is nervous, nah mate its a air force exercise going on you thick SOB.
> 
> please retweet and comment on all these indian racist and hateful tweets on social media, let the western world know how hateful and how intolerant people of india are. thats the media war we need to win, to show the world what Indians are actually like.
> 
> That Arnab talk show host really was the laughing stock of the world media this last week, every one was just sitting there and laughing at him waiting for his head to explode on live TV. So much hate for Pakistan should only be highlighted to western world. show them the real personality of indians. and not the shinning India BS they try to sell to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> After todays Rafael deal, Pak now has some real options.
> 
> Su35's for both Pak and Iran with a maintenance facility in either nations could potentially be a bigger deal then then 7.8 billion France is getting from India. Russia could dwarf that by signing a 11-12 billion deal with Pak and Iran.


HA HA HA..
Everything will be same..
They will have bigger deal from India.Do you think they hate money?
What Iran gets it's Iran's internal matter..



Rocky rock said:


> IN SHA ALLAH.
> 
> Apky Mun Mein Ghee Shakar.



Along with T50 & S400..


----------



## monitor

Armoured Division said:


> I don't see what's the big deal.
> Even India and China conduct joint military exercises



It's a big deal because it's first time Russian are conducting military drill inside Pakistan. Secondly your ultra nationalist media were creating propaganda that Russia have cancel the drill dude to uri attack . With the arrival of Russian the media get a hard slap

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lord Lebu

Well I am glad, Pakistan was able to come out of the American hangover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Lord Lebu said:


> Well I am glad, Pakistan was able to come out of the American hangover.



You should be worried as India is about to suffer the hangover..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bharat Muslim

ranadd said:


> Yes. One exercise and Russian army will invite the new country into their inner sanctum. /s
> 
> US/NATO has a peace program with Russian Army. Their observers are part of their meetings. I understand such things make Pakistani folks happy. But have you wondered something else? India gets much needed information about your tactics through Russia. Go ahead and say they wont. If you claim Pakistani SF is practicing with them, yes much better. If you think this cannot be true, please remember why during red flag exercises IAF kept the radar modes in training. To protect the bars signal.
> 
> True, Russia could have cancelled. But that's what Independent policy looks like.
> 
> I get people want to show India in a bag way here. But bit logic always helps. Also, isn't Russia and US both conducting drills with India on the same dates. Well they are!!.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. All true. But if Pakistan does anything, it will just backfire on you. Hold on before typing some digs.
> 
> Just check ALL the media in India now. Not just the right wing ones. If it relates to National Security its all set aside. There is a pecking order for fights.
> 
> 1. Lets say 300 million dalits. No they ALL are not protesting. Some are there.
> 2. Lets say 400 milliom muslims. They can be exploited by Indian leaders. Not by external ones. I have to say this, but you got to be kidding me on that.
> 3. sub human lives? India had Kalistan thing which is resolved. Most are living cushy lives. North east are part of elected governments. So is the Naxals. I know its hard to digest the real situation in India. But... Thats how thing goes. You see, everyone wants money. And apparently that's how economic development works. India is becoming rich. Richer every day. Slowly. Baby steps. Everyone knows you rock the boat and you loose everything.
> 
> And you said KA and TN protest. Wish you guys know what a Kannadiga or Tamilian will say about Pakistan and their values. . In southern states, they are the most vehement ones against pakistan.
> 
> So my friend, logic please.


Good entertaining post. A pleasure to read.



Kaptaan said:


> Tough looking bunch of lads ....


If they are tough, how would Spetsanz be?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Lebu

Dazzler said:


> You should be worried as India is about to suffer the hangover..



India is having its own military exercise with Russia in Russian soil as we speak, called 'INDRA 2016'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## habibullah shams

V good.shame on indian media


----------



## P@nThEr

Dazzler said:


> You should be worried as India is about to suffer the hangover..


Oh man a drill & you people fantasize really high..
It's just Russia using to spread own influence in Pakistan as USA backed out..Nothing regarding India..
If Russia takes your side militarily or economically then lots are there to take India's side too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Lord Lebu said:


> Well I am glad, Pakistan was able to come out of the American hangover.



We are glad too

You however are about to feel how rough a unlubed LEMOA feels


----------



## Preacher

any one got any Indian expert ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> Perfect timing.
> 
> @The Sandman @Arsalan @Zibago @WAJsal @django


 OOPS that's a really BIG SLAP on the face of INDIAN MEDIA  they were literally dancing when their media reported that false nws and look how they're trying to cover it up by saying "Not a big deal"  now where is our regular troll brigade
OT it's a really good chance to learn a lot from each other for Pak-Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

P@nThEr said:


> Oh man a drill & you people fantasize really high..
> It's just Russia using to spread own influence in Pakistan as USA backed out..Nothing regarding India..
> If Russia takes your side militarily or economically then lots are there to take India's side too..



No man,

Just advising you to beware of uncle sam and their arrogance but i guess you guys tend to take it all the wrong way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> OOPS that's a really BIG SLAP on the face of INDIAN MEDIA  they were literally dancing when their media reported that false nws and look how they're trying to cover it up by saying "Not a big deal"



Qasam Se I have so many memes and I want to create a thread but I don't know if I should or I should not. 
I love how Pakistani for most part are acting so mature and taking everything so light and above all coming up with too many and too much funny jokes and memes.


----------



## PDF

A welcoming development. Can anybody confirm that spetnaz is here as no specific mention is there? ISPR just said Russian ground forces(not special forces categorically) are here...


----------



## abdulbarijan

*1.Earlier, CNN-New18 TV had reported on Monday that the joint military exercise was called off by Russia following the Uri attack by Pakistani terrorists.* The channel had also shared the news on Twitter, saying, “Russia calls off joint military drills with Pakistan.”
*India’s Ministry of External Affairs had also reportedly urged Russia to reconsider its decision to hold joint military drills with Pakistan.* The joint military exercise ‘Druzhba 2016’ will be conducted between September 24 to October 10, according to Bajwa.
http://www.financialexpress.com/wor...or-first-ever-joint-military-exercise/388170/

*2.Following the diplomatic pressure after the Uri attack on army camp in J&K, Russia called-off its joint military exercise with Pakistan.*
http://www.newsx.com/world/41582-ru...ack-calls-off-military-exercise-with-pakistan

*3.New Delhi: Russia has called off its joint military exercise with Pakistan after the terror attack in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri sector.*On Monday. Russia’s move has come as a big diplomatic gain for India. At international level, India has already decided to isolate Pakistan.
http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-military-exercise-with-pakistan_1931369.html

*4.*Meanwhile, India has welcomed Russia’s decision* to call off joint military drills with Pakistan*, saying that it is a big diplomatic gain for New Delhi which is planning to isolate Islamabad globally.
http://inserbia.info/today/2016/09/...lls-with-pak-expresses-solidarity-with-india/

*5.Russia has called off its joint military exercise with Pakistan that was to be held from September 24 to October this year.*Russia's move to call off military exercise comes as a big diplomatic gain for India as the Modi government has announced its decision to intensify efforts to isolate Pakistan at international level.
http://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/en...military-drills-with-pakistan-newsid-58100215

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## P@nThEr

Dazzler said:


> No man,
> 
> Just advising you to beware of uncle sam and their arrogance but i guess you guys tend to take it all the wrong way.


Our govt knows what US is...
India & US both are using each other to tackle China...
We are standing for ourselves,not for USA...


----------



## uzbi aka viper

P@nThEr said:


> Oh man a drill & you people fantasize really high..
> It's just Russia using to spread own influence in Pakistan as USA backed out..Nothing regarding India..
> If Russia takes your side militarily or economically then lots are there to take India's side too..


oh my gaad!!! dont you people have billions of dollars of agreements,deals or MOU's with russia?? 
why dont you people cancle those orders now ??? where's the 'brat' league of indian kids now who says," india gonna do this and that if russia do this that" ..contrary to your above comment USA will do the same favour for pakistan in a similar manner .


----------



## Sipahi

SSG vs Spetsnaz...

Good Match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aamirzs

Pakistan First said:


> In which parts of Pakistan will these exercises be conducted?



I'm not sure if someone replayed but I saw on the news that exercises are done in Baluchistan


----------



## Rocky rock

P@nThEr said:


> Along with T50 & S400..



For Pakistan not for india.

India has already chosen Rafael instead of su-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P@nThEr

abdulbarijan said:


>


Our most media houses is lame with it's dramatic bullshitt..
If you really want to watch real & reliable meadia outlet in India then DD news is the only reliable..
NDTV or Times now or News18 are more like Chest thumping D!ck measuring channel & portrays the opposite & unreliable news to get TRP..


----------



## Arsalan

Spetsnaz???
Those guys were a real pain in the a$$ in IGI-1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## untitled

P@nThEr said:


> or News18



Why is News 18 giving a bad name to CNN?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

P@nThEr said:


> We will already be having Super Sukhoi which is nearly capable to SU35 so why on earth India would go for SU35!!



Then Gud Luck for that (y)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

abdulbarijan said:


> *1.Earlier, CNN-New18 TV had reported on Monday that the joint military exercise was called off by Russia following the Uri attack by Pakistani terrorists.* The channel had also shared the news on Twitter, saying, “Russia calls off joint military drills with Pakistan.”
> *India’s Ministry of External Affairs had also reportedly urged Russia to reconsider its decision to hold joint military drills with Pakistan.* The joint military exercise ‘Druzhba 2016’ will be conducted between September 24 to October 10, according to Bajwa.
> http://www.financialexpress.com/wor...or-first-ever-joint-military-exercise/388170/
> 
> *2.Following the diplomatic pressure after the Uri attack on army camp in J&K, Russia called-off its joint military exercise with Pakistan.*
> http://www.newsx.com/world/41582-ru...ack-calls-off-military-exercise-with-pakistan
> 
> *3.New Delhi: Russia has called off its joint military exercise with Pakistan after the terror attack in Jammu and Kashmir's Uri sector.*On Monday. Russia’s move has come as a big diplomatic gain for India. At international level, India has already decided to isolate Pakistan.
> http://zeenews.india.com/news/india...-military-exercise-with-pakistan_1931369.html
> 
> *4.*Meanwhile, India has welcomed Russia’s decision* to call off joint military drills with Pakistan*, saying that it is a big diplomatic gain for New Delhi which is planning to isolate Islamabad globally.
> http://inserbia.info/today/2016/09/...lls-with-pak-expresses-solidarity-with-india/
> 
> *5.Russia has called off its joint military exercise with Pakistan that was to be held from September 24 to October this year.*Russia's move to call off military exercise comes as a big diplomatic gain for India as the Modi government has announced its decision to intensify efforts to isolate Pakistan at international level.
> http://m.dailyhunt.in/news/india/en...military-drills-with-pakistan-newsid-58100215




suprising lies


----------



## DR HAMMAD CHEEMA

T-72M1 said:


> China, Russia, the US, UK, France and many other major nations conduct joint exercises with both countries.


feeling isolated!!!!! cry my dear....... louder..... idiots!!!!!! feeling betrayed??



Armoured Division said:


> Russia has cleared sale of S-400 to India in May 2016 & IHS Janes reported last week that Russia and India have reached an agreement on T-50 ahead of Putin's visit to India next month(note: he is not visiting Pakistan).
> On the other hand Russia recently announced that there are no negotiations with Pakistan for Su-35.


BUS KER DO RONA.... BUS KR DO PLZ....... PHELE HE KAAFI NHI HO GAI..... STOP THIS NONSENSE..... NARROW MINDED FOOLS....


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Very lovely outfit for Russian forces , as I stated on another thread

We go three thread for spatnaz / Russian forces and more russians , we should merge the thread before Indian media things we are concentrating forces with Russians


----------



## Moonlight

Armoured Division said:


> Russia has cleared sale of S-400 to India in May 2016 & IHS Janes reported last week that Russia and India have reached an agreement on T-50 ahead of Putin's visit to India next month(note: he is not visiting Pakistan).
> On the other hand Russia recently announced that there are no negotiations with Pakistan for Su-35.



You are still giving arguments?
Even after they have arrived to Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Armoured Division said:


> Interesting.It's 250 Indian troops exercising In Russia with Russian army and 70 Russian troops exercising In Pakistan.


who gives a fck about your forces in Russia

your Modi was ranting and claiming that he was going to isolate us with the help of you Armchair Web commandos
but the Russians came here nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moonlight

@The Sandman @User

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Perfect timing.
> 
> @The Sandman @Arsalan @Zibago @WAJsal @django


Goswami must be


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> Goswami must be



Neighbors main lights off Kar Ke log jaldi so Gaye. Dukh Buht deep wala mila hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Arsalan said:


> Spetsnaz???
> Those guys were a real pain in the a$$ in IGI-1


Lol . You and I share the same pain dude lol


----------



## untitled

@vostok 
@ptldM3 or anyone

Can you kindly show the unfurled version of this VDV flag. Can't seem to find it


----------



## Indika

Irfan Baloch said:


> who gives a fck about your forces in Russia
> 
> your Modi was ranting and claiming that he was going to isolate us with the help of you Armchair Web commandos
> but the Russians came here nonetheless


Agreed .


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 337223
> View attachment 337222
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @User


They will also not play cricket with us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakistaniNawab

India needs to fix up and stop being a little bitch.


----------



## Arsalan

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Lol . You and I share the same pain dude lol


Right na?
The kept on spewing from those warehouse in some levels. No idea what was happening inside those warehouses. 

Anyway, they do not look like Spetsnaz. Specially noticing how they are all showing there faces. Not a normal thing with Russian Spetsnaz.

Airborne troops may be.


----------



## Moonlight

YousufSSG said:


> They will also not play cricket with us



I just checked this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thrilainmanila

those guys are not spetznatz they would allow there faces to be exposed like that


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Arsalan said:


> Right na?
> The kept on spewing from those warehouse in some levels. No idea what was happening inside those warehouses.


Hahah Yeah right


----------



## Arsalan

*Apparently Pakistan is really enjoying being isolated in the world!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ptldM3

member.exe said:


> @vostok
> @ptldM3 or anyone
> 
> Can you kindly show the unfurled version of this VDV flag. Can't seem to find it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAAJ大和

PAKISTAN PAYINDABAD!!!


----------



## untitled

ptldM3 said:


> View attachment 337232


There are several versions of this flag if you google vdv flag. 

But in the picture the flag carried by the soldier, the white is touching the green. Is it the parachute symbol or is it a Russian character?


----------



## The Eagle

Armoured Division said:


> Russia has cleared sale of S-400 to India in May 2016 & IHS Janes reported last week that Russia and India have reached an agreement on T-50 ahead of Putin's visit to India next month(note: he is not visiting Pakistan).
> On the other hand Russia recently announced that there are no negotiations with Pakistan for Su-35.



Pakistan airspace has been declared as no fly zone for plenty of times by such virtual S-400s and T-50s, Keep it low till they arrive. Make sure if you can add to the topic in hand as the moment is Russian forces are conducting Exercise with Pakistan despite all the Indian claims or for the satisfaction of one we may say, Indian Media propaganda though it is good way that if true then validate if not then call the media liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN

Posting after a long time to smell the coffee both buy our Media and Govt . I am not saying everything is gone to hell but the point is there are no permanent friends or enemies in today's geopolitics . For example France sold weapons to both india and pakistan . so did America , south Africa. and so on . I strongly disbelieve one country can buddy buddy for life it can only be so if you join something LIke NATO . even thought it is a regular exercise something Like this coming from russia is indeed a slap on the face, because if the Russians wanted to cancel the It could have done it but not so I leave it to the members

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norge Stronk

CONNAN said:


> I strongly disbelieve one country can buddy buddy for life it can only be so if you join something LIke NATO.



This actually reminds me of something interesting: in the early 90s Russia floated the idea of actually joining NATO. If the idea of NATO was to keep Russia from being too pesky or aggressive, what better way to check its ambitions in Europe then include it in a cooperative defense agreement and further integrate it into European society?

Can you imagine the historical repercussion that would have been felt had that happened?

As far as buddy-buddy relations go, Japan and the US seem to be holding fine despite a lack of NATO partnership. Sweden and the rest of Scandinavia too. In fact, they're increasing their cooperation with the region, albeit as an alternative to NATO membership which is politically sensitive.

Historical ties and a good reason is really all one needs to form a long-term partnership with another nation, defense agreements like NATO are a result of good relations, not the cause of them.

Conversely, being a NATO member never stopped France from reneging on their commitment to the pact. They even left NATO once only to return years later!!


----------



## Basel

Poor Indians 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779189706672275456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CONNAN

Norge Stronk said:


> This actually reminds me of something interesting: in the early 90s Russia floated the idea of actually joining NATO.
> 
> Can you imagine the historical repercussion that would have been felt had that happened?
> 
> As far as buddy-buddy relations go, Japan and the US seem to be holding fine despite a lack of NATO partnership. Sweden and the rest of Scandinavia too. In fact, they're increasing their cooperation with the region.



Yes because USA need to keep china in check I just want to point out You cannot expect everything every time even from your allies . sorry if I put that in a wrong way . India want respect and state of the art equipment for it armed forces but the problem is they want the Rome to be built in one day and some section of the Armed forces are like kids in the candy store . . that's the reason for the shopping spree of arms and other deals . these type of deals will only give you leverage temporarily even if we take economy into consideration . For example we can maintain peace with china but we cannot make it vacate Akasi chin nor Tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

I ll tell you one thing. raising & showing open support to bla terrorists did not serve india's interests esp contemplating giving them shelter in world community.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nunna

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?


Yes confirmed One of my relative serving in SSG long back told me that they are planing exercise with Russian special forces Spetsnaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

CONNAN said:


> Yes because USA need to keep china in check I just want to point out You cannot expect everything every time even from your allies . sorry if I put that in a wrong way . India want respect and state of the art equipment for it armed forces but the problem is they want the Rome to be built in one day and some section of the Armed forces are like kids in the candy store . . that's the reason for the shopping spree of arms and other deals . these type of deals will only give you leverage temporarily even if we take economy into consideration . For example we can maintain peace with china but we cannot make it vacate Akasi chin nor Tibet


You make very valid points. We need people like that on all sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

The Eagle said:


> Pakistan airspace has been declared as no fly zone for plenty of times by such virtual S-400s and T-50s, Keep it low till they arrive. Make sure if you can add to the topic in hand as the moment is Russian forces are conducting Exercise with Pakistan despite all the Indian claims or for the satisfaction of one we may say, Indian Media propaganda though it is good way that if true then validate if not then call the media liars.


A small scale exercise involving only 70 Russians are of no concern to Indian government especially because Russia is holding a larger exercise with India.


----------



## The Eagle

Armoured Division said:


> A small scale exercise involving only 70 Russians are of no concern to Indian government especially because Russia is holding a larger exercise with India.



No concern but still repeating the same again and again about Indo Russia exercise that we are not even interest to hear about as we know when it took place. Indeed only 70 or so are here but it is more of a diplomatic advancement that your GoI knows it better or you have to read the background and achievement by this alone exercise.

You can enjoy the news of Indian exercises but we are interested here. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armoured Division

@Irfan Baloch @The Eagle @Basel @Zarvan @Horus @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @CONNAN @T-72M1 @krash @Spy Master @Stephen Cohen @shah1398
@PaklovesTurkiye

The Russian embassy just issued this statement:


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CONNAN

Armoured Division said:


> @Irfan Baloch @The Eagle @Basel @Zarvan @hours @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @CONNAN @T72m1 @kraah @Spy Master @Stephen Cohen @shah1398
> 
> The Russian embassy just issued this statement:



Dude it only says that it will not hold exercise with pakistan in disputed territories . Does not mention anything regarding cancelling of exercises and they are already underway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

CONNAN said:


> Dude it only says that it will not hold exercise with pakistan in disputed territories . Does not mention anything regarding cancelling of exercises and they are already underway


India gov't had only one demand from Russia-that is not to hold the exercises in disputed areas, Russia has now confirmed that it has agreed to the request.


----------



## The Eagle

Armoured Division said:


> @Irfan Baloch @The Eagle @Basel @Zarvan @Horus @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @CONNAN @T-72M1 @krash @Spy Master @Stephen Cohen @shah1398
> 
> The Russian embassy just issued this statement:



They are exercising with SSG and their home is Chirat so. Exercise is already underway or what's your point for such posting. Any official said about exercise in above mentioned areas. India was isolating Pakistan and message is delivered.

Actually it was the answer for under mentioned links and demands. Go through.

*Russia Rejects Indian Plea to Cancel Drills With Pakistan*

*Russia Denies India’s Request for Cancellation of Joint Military Exercise with Pakistan*




Armoured Division said:


> India gov't had only one demand from Russia-that is not to hold the exercises in disputed areas, Russia has now confirmed that it has agreed to the request.



Answered as above and the demands changed as being aware of situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

nunna said:


> Yes confirmed One of my relative serving in SSG long back told me that they are planing exercise with Russian special forces Spetsnaz.


So it makes total sense to hold the exercises in Chirat.
Next one will be on larger scale and can be held anywhere including Punjab and rugged areas as teher are plenty of places aside from AJK that are suitable. We dont have 7 decades of friendship with Russia so we are unaffected by their desire to not aggravate tier friend too much. 
it was very childish to demand Russia to not exercise in AJK/GB. We were being told that they wont come over, regardless of the types of exercises or the area of exercises. The contention we have is that Russia is looking forward to expand relation with Pakistan to whatever extent , largely unaffected by india's randi rona.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CONNAN

Armoured Division said:


> India gov't had only one demand from Russia-that is not to hold the exercises in disputed areas, Russia has now confirmed that it has agreed to the request.



I was just saying if they would have cancelled it over all it would be viewed as a different way , all I want to say is we can't expect everything every timeForm Russia times change

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arshad mahmood Hussain

Armoured Division said:


> India gov't had only one demand from Russia-that is not to hold the exercises in disputed areas, Russia has now confirmed that it has agreed to the request.



You just spoke to modi? Lol talk about face saving excercise.....fact is India and its delusions of grandeur makes it think she is far more important than she is. Reality is if Indians didn't have billions of people and a huge client/customer base no one would give a fvck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

Arshad mahmood Hussain said:


> You just spoke to modi? Lol talk about face saving excercise.....fact is India and its delusions of grandeur makes it think she is far more important than she is. Reality is if Indians didn't have billions of people and a huge client/customer base *no one would give a fvck*


Nobody still does Only Indians in their delusions think anyone does. This cannot be any clearer from the fact that despite those billions of dollars worth deals with Russia every Indian keeps telling you about, they are here in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armoured Division

The Eagle said:


> They are exercising with SSG and their home is Chirat so. Exercise is already underway or what's your point for such posting. Any official said about exercise in above mentioned areas. India was isolating Pakistan and message is delivered.
> 
> Actually it was the answer for under mentioned links and demands. Go through.
> 
> Answered as above and the demands changed as being aware of situation.



All previous reports especially Pakistani ones claimed that exercises will also held in Rattu In GB:


> The military drills will be held from September 24 to October 7 in the Army High Altitude School in Rattu and at a special forces training center in Cherat area.


----------



## Super Falcon

T-72M1 said:


> China, Russia, the US, UK, France and many other major nations conduct joint exercises with both countries.


Yes but your idiot media govt and modi thumping drums sometimes you that Russia never take any step without consulting india so in future anything possible india is not world giant economic country and no stretgicaly important to anyone usa is using your stupidity to counter China in war your soldiers will be front so they can use you a cover for usa soldiers


----------



## nunna

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> So it makes total sense to hold the exercises in Chirat.
> Next one will be on larger scale and can be held anywhere including Punjab and rugged areas as teher are plenty of places aside from AJK that are suitable. We dont have 7 decades of friendship with Russia so we are unaffected by their desire to not aggravate tier friend too much.
> it was very childish to demand Russia to not exercise in AJK/GB. We were being told that they wont come over, regardless of the types of exercises or the area of exercises. The contention we have is that Russia is looking forward to expand relation with Pakistan to whatever extent , largely unaffected by india's randi rona.


Further on above I just message to my cousin and He replied that Russian special forces express desire to conduct exercise with Pakistan's SSG two years back and early this year Pakistan army SSG invited them and look at the picture SSG receives them at the airfield. Its confirmed top Russian special forces Spetsnaz conducting exercise with SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armoured Division

nunna said:


> Further on above I just message to my cousin and He replied that Russian special forces express desire to conduct exercise with Pakistan's SSG two years back and early this year Pakistan army SSG invited them and look at the picture SSG receives them at the airfield. Its confirmed top Russian special forces Spetsnaz conducting exercise with SSG.


No Spetsnaz is talking part in this exercise, only personnel from Mountain mobile Brigade, other mechanized infantry unit and HQ staff are in this exercise.
Just see the official press release by Govt of Russia agency TASS.


----------



## nunna

Armoured Division said:


> No Spetsnaz is talking part in this exercise, only personnel from Mountain mobile Brigade, other mechanized infantry unit and HQ staff are in this exercise.
> Just see the official press release by Govt of Russia agency TASS.









Few days back Safron Chadizz claiming they are not coming and now you are telling me a shit which I already confirmed from my cousin a serving Captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

T-72M1 said:


> stop watching tv


I'm not watching do u watch ur media idiot talk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

india thinks too much of itself , they think they are centre of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

T-72M1 said:


> China, Russia, the US, UK, France and many other major nations conduct joint exercises with both countries.


No no, Pakistan is isolated and these are just photoshoped images because India media has said that Russia cancelled all the exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Armoured Division said:


> All previous reports especially Pakistani ones claimed that exercises will also held in Rattu In GB:



Which report, link is to be provided. I would believe official statement with respect to the venue and location. The rest about any change or not, it will be shared but after conclusion though right now busy with preparation.


----------



## Armoured Division

The Eagle said:


> Which report, link is to be provided. I would believe official statement with respect to the venue and location. The rest about any change or not, it will be shared but after conclusion though right now busy with preparation.


See this one:
httptribunecompk/story/1184654/dispelling-rumours-russia-hasnt-called-off-joint-military-drills-khalilullah/

As for official media reports Indian government never ever mentioned anything regarding the exercise in public domain.


----------



## Nevsky

From Russian Defence Ministry.I hope that we will have more pictures soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Mahaaz should have a special show at cherat when the Russians are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Mahaaz should have a special show at cherat when the Russians are there.


Yes best idea should call wajahat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*Apparently Pakistan is really enjoying being isolated in the world!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

CONNAN said:


> I was just saying if they would have cancelled it over all it would be viewed as a different way , all I want to say is we can't expect everything every timeForm Russia times change


Yes agree modi kutneti failed hahaha modi ko Jo face Putin ne diya tha kabhi samjh jate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Arsalan said:


> *Apparently Pakistan is really enjoying being isolated in the world!*



I hope india calls for more isolation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I hope india calls for more isolation :p


Say InshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Arsalan said:


> Say InshAllah


Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Kaniska said:


> Good relation among neighborly nations is always good sign of a stability in our neighborhood...


why most indian don't understand that?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

PAK_MyRoots said:


> why most indian don't understand that?


they are busy making up new/varied excuses. Sometimes its just wise to walk away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

jupiter2007 said:


> Good for you. No normal person can remain normal after watching india media/news. No wonder majority of indians are not normal and live in fairytale world.


very well said, but damge is done already. Majority of the Indians don't use common sense as you can see here.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nunna said:


> Further on above I just message to my cousin and He replied that Russian special forces express desire to conduct exercise with Pakistan's SSG two years back and early this year Pakistan army SSG invited them and look at the picture SSG receives them at the airfield. Its confirmed top Russian special forces Spetsnaz conducting exercise with SSG.



They are VDV paratroopers.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Airborne_Troops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

Areesh said:


> Someone please whatsapp these pictures to Arnob Goswami and Maroof Raza as a proof of Pakistan's isolation.



*Arnab Goswami Contact Details*
*Arnab Goswami Office Address* : Times Now, Times Global Broadcasting Company Limited, Trade House, 1st Floor, Senapati Bapat Marg, Lower Parel, Mumbai 400013, India.

*Arnab Goswami Office Phone Number* : +91-22-24999944

*Arnab Goswami Office Fax Number* :+91-22-24931341

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khan_21

@A-Team The true master of calling Pakistan Isolated .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azadkashmir

M.Ghaznavi said:


> Arnab Goswami's reaction wouldve been priceless when this news came out


*Arnab Goswami Contact Details*
*Arnab Goswami Office Address* : Times Now, Times Global Broadcasting Company Limited, Trade House, 1st Floor, Senapati Bapat Marg, Lower Parel, Mumbai 400013, India.

*Arnab Goswami Office Phone Number* : +91-22-24999944

*Arnab Goswami Office Fax Number* :+91-22-24931341

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mikaail

Don't really understand what the big deal is here all about?? Military exercises are normal and routine among nations across the world. And did we actually believe that Russians are going to give to Indian pressure and cancel the drills anyway. And after all you never know Russians might be helping the Indians by being part of the drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> lol that curry faggot is missing!



He believes the world is going to teach us a lesson just because we are destabalizing Afghanistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Breaking News: *India is sending their Minister to inform Russia , to admit these are not real Russia soldiers*







*Indian investigative journalist have uncovered true fact that these are indeed , madame tussad wax figures ISI imported from outside*


Irrefutable evidence on the life like presentation of these WAX figures is the reason why
the Indian "TV" JOURNALIST pannel finds this to be true. Also it is claimed a bubble gum packet
was found in one of the wax figures

Evidence submitted , pictures from WAX figure factory where Pakistan purchased the wax figures from , notice they look very life like





It is also claimed that the pictures of the Transport planes were added to fool India
Notice , clearly these are wax figures and photo-shopped plane

Photoshop is certainly the tool that has been used to fool India






Indians are asked to disregard all these pictures , as these have been proven to be false


Meanwhile Roger Federer has been spotted in India (More to follow after the commercial break)

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## idune

indian envoy met Russian FM officials, to prevent Russians - that did not work. Besides, india's self isolation, this exercise carries significant message and alignment into future. Afterall, Pakistan and Russia now belong to same SCO grouping and share same security objectives. While Pakistani-Russian co-op extends, there is underlines facts

1) Pakistan role in South Asia is preeminent
2) Pakistan role in Central Asia is recognized and bound to increase
3) Pakistan influence on trade and security of Arabian Sea and Persian Gulf will increase
4) Pakistan as trade and energy corridor is going to influence lots of geo political calculation.

Beyond indian propaganda and constant whining, Russia recognizes all these factors. Not to mention a new energy and arms market with 200 million people always good for Russian business.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Eagle

Armoured Division said:


> As for official media reports Indian government never ever mentioned anything regarding the exercise in public domain.



Any further excuses, even if you have it would be better not waste our time at-least to avoid embarrassment. I said, take India Government somewhere else, Russia and Pakistan are having exercise. Give me official news link or source for such claim against Pakistan not India again. Stop wasting my time as well for the sake of anything you care about. 

From no exercise to not the spetsnaz and now not the AK and God knows what is going to be next as another excuse but take some rest and watch here for updates regarding Russian Pakistan military exercise.

No further quotes for such rant. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

idune said:


> indian envoy met Russian FM officials, to prevent Russians


they are saying that we only asked them to avoid disputed territory because we are so immature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

here is 

*Arnab Goswami Contact Details*
*Arnab Goswami Office Address* : Times Now, Times Global Broadcasting Company Limited, Trade House, 1st Floor, Senapati Bapat Marg, Lower Parel, Mumbai 400013, India.

*Arnab Goswami Office Phone Number* : +91-22-24999944

*Arnab Goswami Office Fax Number* :+91-22-24931341

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kabira

Khan_21 said:


> @A-Team The true master of calling Pakistan Isolated .



Last 3-4 days has been very bad for people screaming "isolate Pakistan", UN convention couldn't have come in better time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armoured Division

The Eagle said:


> Any further excuses, even if you have it would be better not waste our time at-least to avoid embarrassment. I said, take India Government somewhere else, Russia and Pakistan are having exercise. Give me official news link or source for such claim against Pakistan not India again. Stop wasting my time as well for the sake of anything you care about.
> 
> From no exercise to not the spetsnaz and now not the AK and God knows what is going to be next as another excuse but take some rest and watch here for updates regarding Russian Pakistan military exercise.
> 
> No further quotes for such rant. Thank you.


All of my claims have turned out to be true:
1)Russia cancelled Rattu exercise
2)Indian government never mentioned the exercise
3)No Spetsnaz unit are participating.


----------



## newb3e

okay this is copy paste from Sanjv Bhatt Fb page (https://www.facebook.com/sanjivbhattips?fref=nf) this guy and most of his freinds are awesome Indians i learned a new term from Rss Chustpa on this forum "Sanghi Morons" read his status msges guys!
*Sanjiv Bhatt*
10 hrs · 







Don't be surprised if Arnab hollers at the top of his voice that India now has irrefutable evidence against Pakistan as the following items have been recovered from the dead Fidayeens:

- A signed NOC from DG ISI stating "I hereby authorise the attack on the Army Base at Uri. Indian Army to please facilitate the entry of these fine gentlemen etc"
- An autographed handkerchief presented by Pak Army COAS stating "Best Wishes for Uri Attack"
- Pakistani CNIC (Computerized National Identity Card) and Passport along with a letter signed by DG NADRA (National Database and Registration Authority) undertaking to provide missing documents, if any
- A receipt bill from Butt Karahi, Gawalmandi, Lahore depicting 2 kilo Desi Kukkar Karahi and 8 Naans consumed 2 days before the attack
- Dhobi and Canteen bills from Headquarters ISI Islamabad
- Naswar (Snuff) box with "With love from Bannu" engraving

Pakistani is in serious trouble after discovery of these incriminating evidences. Pakistan is sure to face increasing international isolation.

#TheGujaratModelOfCounterTerrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mshan44

save_ghenda said:


> Last 3-4 days has been very bad for people screaming "isolate Pakistan", UN convention couldn't have come in better time.



Arnab is best comedian of indian media...He always try to hype things up and get Indians ready on their warmongering theory .After every single attack hes bring the panel of few retired indian generals who are more jokers than him
their strategy is always after every incident to fool the indian with war , isolation. surgical strike for 3 to 4 days.. after that.. then all of sudden next day their topic will be kick out pakistan artists. revenge taken lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

P@nThEr said:


> Our govt knows what US is...
> India & US both are using each other to tackle China...
> We are standing for ourselves,not for USA...



Thats what you think, a very ameteur way of thinking. Get used to buy their weapon systems and be ready for getting blackmailed for spare parts and what not when sanctions pit in. Pakistan has learned it the hard way, now its your turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

Mikaail said:


> Don't really understand what the big deal is here all about?? ...And did we actually believe that Russians are going to give to Indian pressure and cancel the drills anyway. And after all *you never know Russians might be helping the Indians by being part of the drills.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

As you can see in this picture, this not the officail VDV flag (the one on the left)






-----------------------------------

From the Russian ministry of defence website:


> Today, the Southern MD servicemen have arrived in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in order to participate in the Friendship 2016, first joint exercise held by Russia and Pakistan.
> 
> The servicemen will share their experience and improve cooperation while performing assigned tasks in mountains, including ones aimed at eliminating illegal armed groups.
> 
> The exercise is aimed at strengthening and developing military cooperation between the countries.



Is the Southern (Mountain Division)?? part of the VDV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Breaking News: *India is sending their Minister to inform Russia , to admit these are not real Russia soldiers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian investigative journalist have uncovered true fact that these are indeed , madame tussad wax figures ISI imported from outside*
> 
> 
> Irrefutable evidence on the life like presentation of these WAX figures is the reason why
> the Indian "TV" JOURNALIST pannel finds this to be true. Also it is claimed a bubble gum packet
> was found in one of the wax figures
> 
> Evidence submitted , pictures from WAX figure factory where Pakistan purchased the wax figures from , notice they look very life like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also claimed that the pictures of the Transport planes were added to fool India
> Notice , clearly these are wax figures and photo-shopped plane
> 
> Photoshop is certainly the tool that has been used to fool India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indians are asked to disregard all these pictures , as these have been proven to be false
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Roger Federer has been spotted in India (More to follow after the commercial break)
> br


here here NFP in the making bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


>



But...isn't he right? By having exercises with us, Russians can share our tactics with Indians?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> But...isn't he right? By having exercises with us, Russians can share our tactics with Indians?



They can share Indian tactics with us too. Chinese could share Indian reactors with us as well... But I highly doubt these happen at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> But...isn't he right? By having exercises with us, Russians can share our tactics with Indians?



I'm sure our generals are not dumbasses. They won't reveal things Russia doesn't need to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

@A-Team Your former invaders are now in Pakistan  and they have reached the warm waters by passing Afghanistan all together. Long Live Russia- Pakistan Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

member.exe said:


> s the Southern (Mountain Division)?? part of the VDV?


No. It is a military district with various units attached to it in Tanscaucus region on the southern periphery of Russia. Some of the units do belong to VDV - Russian airborne troops. Click on the link below to see all the units that form the SMD.

Badge of the Southern Military District - which is visible in the image above.






Link > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Military_District

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

Kaptaan said:


> Badge of the Southern Military District - which is visible in the image above.



Nice find

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Southern Military District is the Russian Command that covers the region north of Turkey/Iran/Azerbaijan.
Numbered 24, 25, 26,11, 5, 6, 4. They are the closest Russian Military command to Pakistan other than the Central Military District. As a historical footnote this command was responsible for fighting in Chechynia as it falls in their region and many people in this region are Muslim Turkic Chechens, Iranic Daghestani, Iranic Ossetians etc. With names like Astrakhan below No.6.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Commando Dhruva

*Pani Pani Re ( song) , Ukraine could be our next card. *


----------



## Beyonder

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> *Pani Pani Re ( song) , Ukraine could be our next card. *


Ukraine is a lost cause. Corruption is so rampant that even US is giving up on them. You guys really don't wana enrage
Russia given the vast Military interest India have with them. Learn from Turkey.



Beyonder said:


> Ukraine is a lost cause. Corruption is so rampant that even US is giving up on them. You guys really don't wana enrage
> Russia given the vast Military interest India have with them. Learn from Turkey.


I've never ever thought I'd see Russians doing Military drills with Pakistanis.Man how time changes everything!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Commando Dhruva

Limited to military hardware only for now. http://www.defencenow.com/news/584/iaf-receives-five-more-upgraded-an-32-aircraft-from-ukraine.html

We can pinch Russian, where it hurt the most, Money Power. (By GOD if Modi ji goes MAD on Russians, Russian Defence Industry is Finished.


----------



## Kaniska

PAK_MyRoots said:


> why most indian don't understand that?



Why do you believe that most Indian do not believe it? If we do not beleive in peaceful cooexistance, then we would have been fighting war with some one or the other...But do you see it is happening? Rather we have been attacked by terrorist from outside...


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> Money Power.


Well going by that crude logic Russia would not have even dared to send Russian Army cook to Pakistan. India's share of Russian arms is significant at 39% but that still leaves Chinese, Iranians etc at 61% so it is not total as you imply.

Link > https://www.rt.com/business/333223-russia-global-arms-market/

I actually am surprised about this and confess I got this one entirely wrong. I had few days ago dismissed the Russians in a thread where as normal [I thought] immature Pak members were being over exuberant. However today I have had to readjust my thinking. The significant fact is not that Russian sent company of paratroopers for training. That hardly means much. However on reflection what I am surprised about and that has got me thinking is -

1. Post Uri attack in Kashmir the Indian's have gone on the offensive and crying foul about Pakistan.
2. The Russians not only do not cancel the visit but from what I understand part of the training will take place in Rattu which in Indian nomenclature is PAK OK and to do this at this very sensitive time when India is charging Pakistan in being complicit in Kashmiri terrorism amounts to showing the finger to Indians. It is gross insenstive to Indian feelings in particular at the present when some in India are pushing for attack on Pakistan.
3. Given what happened at Uri and in cognition of Indian feelings Russia could easily have postponed the mission till next month. That would have shown respect to India and at the same time not offended Pakistan.
4. That Russia chose to ignore this tells me there indeed is major change taking place in Kremlin's strategic horizon. The increasing clasp by India with USA was bound to eventually start pulling the flex in the rope too much. It can only stretch so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## war&peace

Mikaail said:


> Don't really understand what the big deal is here all about?? Military exercises are normal and routine among nations across the world. And did we actually believe that Russians are going to give to Indian pressure and cancel the drills anyway. And after all you never know Russians might be helping the Indians by being part of the drills.


Pakistan and Russia perhaps never did any joint military exercise. Furthermore, India tried its utmost to convince Russians not to do these exercise but they got a slapped  by Russians. Military exercises are normal thing but Pakistan's jealous neighbour in the East cannot understand it and recently the brain Indian trolls on pdf started a new trollaganda campaign that Pakistan is isolated while the world is revolving India


----------



## friendly_troll96

"but..but.. our butts hurt" -- voices from across the border.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> Military exercises


I reiterate. Military exercises are no big deal. However to carry out these exercises post Uri and the unfolding drama between Pak/India is very significant. To hold these excercises in Rattu, in what is disputed territory and further highlighted by the recent incident amounts to gross vulgarity on part of the Russians toward Indian sensibilities. This fact is bigger than the exercises and very significant.

Kremlin must have known what message would be given by holding these exercises post Uri and in Kashmir region. Yet they still went ahead billion dollar contracts or not. So much for money talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

The Eagle said:


> Any further excuses, even if you have it would be better not waste our time at-least to avoid embarrassment. I said, take India Government somewhere else, Russia and Pakistan are having exercise. Give me official news link or source for such claim against Pakistan not India again. Stop wasting my time as well for the sake of anything you care about.
> 
> From no exercise to not the spetsnaz and now not the AK and God knows what is going to be next as another excuse but take some rest and watch here for updates regarding Russian Pakistan military exercise.
> 
> No further quotes for such rant. Thank you.


Bro, I'm surprised at you that you are letting a troll waste your time. Just ignore him, report him or give him negative rating for spreading blatant lies... but please don't feed him



Kaptaan said:


> I reiterate. Military exercises are no big deal. However to carry out these exercises post Uri and the unfolding drama between Pak/India is very significant. To hold these excercises in Rattu, in what is disputed territory and further highlighted by the recent incident amounts to gross vulgarity on part of the Russians toward Indian sensibilities. This is matter bigger than the exercises and very significant.
> 
> Kremlin must have known what message would be given by holding these exercises post Uri and in Kashmir region. Yet they still went ahead billion dollar contracts or not. So much for money talks.


Lolzz you really got me confused by just quoting two words from my comment 
Not to sound arrogant but I reached these conclusions much earlier and the members who keep track of my post will agree with me as I have been saying this all along that post-USSR Russia is a different animal and my stance has been vindicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ConcealCarry

Instead of Crimea, Russia should have annexed Afghanistan, we would have supported them fully and closed our borders so that no backstabbing afghan can escape




monitor said:


> Iam not seeing any Indian. Members here where are they specifically those saying no exercise is going place ?





HttpError said:


> @A-Team Your former invaders are now in Pakistan  and they have reached the warm waters by passing Afghanistan all together. Long Live Russia- Pakistan Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> conclusions much earlier and the members who keep track of my post will agree


Agree. As I said in post above I confess I got this entirely wrong. Given Pak's history with Russia I actually thought despite the winds now blowing in differant direction the Russians as token of support to their "Ganga comrades" would at least postpone or cancell the exercises as mark of support. That they did not says there is major change going on as you stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beyonder

Kaptaan said:


> I reiterate. Military exercises are no big deal. However to carry out these exercises post Uri and the unfolding drama between Pak/India is very significant. To hold these excercises in Rattu, in what is disputed territory and further highlighted by the recent incident amounts to gross vulgarity on part of the Russians toward Indian sensibilities. This fact is bigger than the exercises and very significant.
> 
> Kremlin must have known what message would be given by holding these exercises post Uri and in Kashmir region. Yet they still went ahead billion dollar contracts or not. So much for money talks.


I think what Putin is doing can be classified as the exact same approach US been trying to do.Hurt US interest as much as he can.Russia's recent joint drill with China in south china seas now this.I think this drill,from Russia's perspective, has more to do with US than India.


----------



## Mirzah

a tight slap on arnab goswami, maroof raza, and all the other clowns on times now

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Azadkashmir

well china north korea russia turkey iran pakistan plus brics can be bull wark against nato.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I thought india media had proclaimed Russia called it off after indian requests? How strange? 

Looking forward to a productive joint exercise for both sides.



Zarvan said:


> What the hell !!!! Didn't our great truthful neighbors said that Russia has cancelled the war games ? How dare Russia betray epitome of truth Modi and India ???? How dare you Putin !!!!!!



Sir i was literally just wondering the same thing 



first77 said:


> no Indian "military strikes" in Azad Kashmir for 30 days



forget 30 days...never in their wildest dreams even when the cows fly home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Beyonder said:


> has more to do with US than India.


Intriguing but how? I thought it was more of sign of displeasure by Putin for the increasing Indian tilt toward US although I suppose that does also relate to the same - if indirectly. But I thought the primary intended recipient was India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> Agree. As I said in post above I confess I got this entirely. Given Pak's history with Russia I actually thought despite the winds now blowing in differant direction the Russians as token of support to their "Ganga comrades" would at least postpone or cancell the exercises as mark of support. That they did not says there is major change going on as you stated.


Sir, I will add something that you may not agree but Russia is antithetically different from USSR. Russia was a spiritual country and this character was suppressed by the Bolsheviks for time being under USSR but after its collapse, Russia has returned to its spiritual roots especially under Putin. People in Russia have vehemently rejected the same-sex marriage. Furthermore, Moscow has largest Muslim population among all the European cities (though that nothing to do with Pak-Russia relations). 
Russia has been looking towards Pakistan with smile. It's Pakistan that has been taking time and finding it difficult to get out of the clutches of Uncle Sam until very recently when the latter very openly offered strategic partnership to Pakistan's arch rival and the meanest of all enemies in the world. The brain deads of PAF planners only got out of the trance of the F-16s when uncle sam only offered India block-70s but also showed its intention to move the production line to India...wow what a failure of these zombies. I could see that happening why could they see because literally they have been drinking American wine that usurped their ability to think and see  and lost their touch from reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> I will add something that you may not agree but Russia is antithetically different from USSR


Yes, I am aware of the strong hold of Russian Orthodox Church pre revolution and that it is has made it's way back in Russian psyche under Putin. Also the Russian temperament (like most East Euros) is not very liberal. As regards the Muslims in Russia I am aware of them - be advised though on two points. First that these Muslims are not migrants but their lands have been incorporated into Russia like Tataristan, Daghestan, Bashkiristan, Chechens etc. Secondly these Muslims are very secular and far more integrated into the greater Russia project then most migrant Muslims. Although the Chechens did have hardline Muslim streak but that has been almost wiped out with massive firepower.

As regards rest of your post it is interesting and I will be doing more reading to take stock of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Kaptaan said:


> Yes, I am aware of the strong hold of Russian Orthodox Church pre revolution and that it is has made it's way back in Russian psyche under Putin. Also the Russian temperament (like most East Euros) is not very liberal. As regards the Muslims in Russia I am aware of them - be advised though on two points. First that these Muslims are not migrants but their lands have been incorporated into Russia like Tataristan, Daghestan, Bashkiristan, Chechens etc. Secondly these Muslims are very secular and far more integrated into the greater Russia project then most migrant Muslims. Although the Chechens did have hardline Muslim streak but that has been almost wiped out with massive firepower.
> 
> As regards rest of your post it is interesting and I will be doing more reading to take stock of the situation.


I have spent some quality time with them in Moscow and I can assure you they are far from being secular or perhaps we have different understanding of the word. I was received with love and respect both by Christians and Muslims in Moscow and I found that in stark contrast to the ever-increasing Islamophobia in the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beyonder

Kaptaan said:


> Intriguing but how? I thought it was more of sign of displeasure by Putin for the increasing Indian tilt toward US although I suppose that does also relate to the same - if indirectly. But I thought the primary intended recipient was India.


Pakistan, for it's entirety, has been an US ally(whether you like it or not).As a former KGB agent, Putin would never forget Pakistan's role in Afghanistan against Soviet Union and India was almost opposite.I think these political dynamics were the main reasons why Russia never really trusted Pakistan or developed any substantial Military relation after fall of USSR.Now, after Ukraine events,Russia's(Putin) literally trying to reinvest itself in power-play game. And just like you said when US's been busy trying to lure India in it's Military Orbit Russia's trying exactly the same thing with Pakistan.
Just a few months ago, people would think Russia will surely keep it's neutral stance in South China Seas(given all the other parties involved with whom Russia has significant Military ties).That's why I think it's more to with US than India.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

war&peace said:


> I have spent some quality time


Well I have had some contact with them in UK. However I guess your right it very well depends what you mean by secularism. It means one thing in Pakistan and another in Turkey. Anyway I look forward to more of your insights on Russia.



Beyonder said:


> Pakistan, for it's entirety, has been an US ally(weather you like it or not).As a former KGB agent, Putin would never forget Pakistan's role in Afghanistan against Soviet Union and India was almost opposite.I think these political dynamics were the main reasons why Russia never really trusted Pakistan or developed any substantial Military relation after fall of USSR.Now, after Ukraine events,Russia's(Putin) literally trying to reinvest itself in power-play game. And just like you said when US's been busy trying to lure India in it's Military Orbit Russia's trying exactly the same thing with Pakistan.
> Just a few months ago, people would think Russia will surely keep it's neutral stance in South China Seas(given all the other parties involved with whom Russia has significant Military ties).That's why I think it's more to with US than India.


Interesting. I guess your looking at the same jar as me but from another angle. And yes, Pakistan has been from late 1940s on a beneficiary of US life saving support. I hold no particular dislike of US. I am firmly of the opinion that Pakistan was born premature and US provided the incubator that grew Pakistan to be able to stand up by itself around early 1970s. Without US support from 1950-1970 Pakistan woould have been snuffed by India. Therefore I hold no illusions. I believe that Pakistan is product of the two Anglo-Saxon powers. UK and US. The former birthed it. The latter incubated it to strength.

That the relationship went sour is partly geostrategic and partly Pakistani immaturity. However for sure time has come to move forward while you recognize the past and in doing so perhaps not make the same mistakes.

As a addendum I must admit the Russians know how to build new mosques. I am not particuar fan of mosques but after they destroyed Grozny the Russians are rebuilding the city. The new central mosque is so aesthetically pleasing that it brings joy and warmth to cold hearted guy like me. Makes the mosques in Pakistan look like hovels.

Grozny Mosque - New

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AsianLion

This is the deepest dagger and humiliation by Russians towards India....it has fcked India very bad....India has lost its consciousness and sense of balance...A psychotic India is in retreat.


Pakistan should move forward boldly and capture Indian space more....It has to now...it must now. India always looses...India always breaks into pieces since 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Lebu

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> * ( song) , Ukraine could be our next card. *



India supported Russia's takeover of Crimea. That move would be a disaster.


----------



## T-Rex

dadeechi said:


> Sad day for Indo-Russian relations..


*
Finally the reality is creeping into the heads of people who have been living in denial. Modi and his goons thought that they could fool even an ex-KGB head indefinitely. Putin is a backdoor player, he says very little but carries a big stick. Indians have found it out the hard way.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Rex

Armoured Division said:


> I am yet to see a single statement from the Indian government criticising or even mentioning this exercise


*
Too shocked to express anything, so the best option is to digest it silently.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## I.R.A

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 337223
> View attachment 337222
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @User




Our neighbors miscalculated lots of things and lots of happenings. That "World believes", that "World knows", that "World hates" beliefs fed to their gullible minds by their very own deluded media analysts has brought them nothing but frustration and hate. They kept repeating day in day out on this forum "Its interests only" but they forgot people would be interested in Pakistan, it was just a matter time and world would be interested in Pakistan. And "*now when they see it with their own eyes they abuse and curse the world live on their tv channels they don't talk of interests anymore but they want world to ignore and hate Pakistan why? …………. Because they cannot stop hating Pakistan so the world too should follow their pursuit". *


There is no greater price and pain for a nation that pays it with its blood and Pakistanis paid this price once for their newly founded country and again for the *peace of this world*, world is not stupid and deluded like our neighbor not to acknowledge that.


@Farah Sohail ………….. This is what happens when you address people and problems instead of whining and crying. Feel confident and remain steadfast we are headed in the right direction INSHALLAH. The time will come when our generations would proudly say "This is all because of sacrifices of our forefathers and their forefathers" as we say today for our forefathers who lost their lives for a newly founded country PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Kaptaan said:


> Agree. As I said in post above I confess I got this entirely wrong. Given Pak's history with Russia I actually thought despite the winds now blowing in differant direction the Russians as token of support to their "Ganga comrades" would at least postpone or cancell the exercises as mark of support. That they did not says there is major change going on as you stated.


Russians are taking me totally by surprise also in the Turkish context. Staffs are happening in lightning speeds. Suddenly erstwhile "dumbs" are getting "smart" and vice versa...



mshan44 said:


> Arnab is best comedian of indian media...He always try to hype things up and get Indians ready on their warmongering theory .After every single attack hes bring the panel of few retired indian generals who are more jokers than him
> their strategy is always after every incident to fool the indian with war , isolation. surgical strike for 3 to 4 days.. after that.. then all of sudden next day their topic will be kick out pakistan artists. revenge taken lol


 
They are paid to do that!!! They have a family to feed too!!!! At the least they're offering some quality "comedy" time..

On a serious note, ashes of Gandhi or Subas Bose or bones of Mevlana Azad must be turning in sorrow seeing what their great Indian ideology has turned to...



Taimoor Khan said:


> The new world order of Bush is getting flushed in toilet, and a new world order is emerging. Those who jumped with joy and embraced the PNAC (Project for new American century), giving their services to be American policeman in their respective regions, will go down with the yanks.



Man proposes GOD disposes. PNAC got disproved in year 01 - "A" got replaced by "X"...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Media to aise Celebrate kr rha tha k Exercise nahi honi jese Pluto pe poonch gai ho



Who cares exercise, these are just formalities.Even India make exercise with China, so do you think that India allied with China ?

India have the capability to block f16 sale to pakistan by lobbying

1. Do pakistan have the capability to block russian weapons sale to India?

2. US ready to sell and local production of US fighter jets to India,Do any russian company make such agreement with your country?

3. Your former ally US president obama already visited 2 times in India, Is Putin visited your country? 

Once pakistan achieved above three points then you can jump out of joy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

MadDog said:


> Indian media campaign is to brainwash Indian public ,in specific the growing middle class. This campaign, led by the hyper nationalistic approach of Modi's right wing regime is steadily squeezing the breathing space of muslims. Yesterday Indian media, crossed limits of sanity by giving airtime to a Hindu radical zealot who offered headmoney of Nawaz Sharif. Pakistan's diligent diplomatic offensive will result in further squeeze of breathing space of Indian muslims. It is a golden opportunity for Pakistan to implement the Doval's doctrine on his own country. Pakistan's security establishment should consider providing material support to Hindu radical groups and exploit the internal ethnic and religious cleavages withing India. Raising Khalistan issue can be a good for starters.
> 
> Pakistan's diplomacy of Kashmir is already on full throttle. Unlike India Pakistan's behavior is much more mature, despite starting a vehement diplomatic offensive and getting our forces ready for a robust response , Pakistan's public and media isn't bragging about anything. While in India, they are talking about doing surgical strikes and isolating Pakistan. This Indian logic is a manifestation of the fact that majority of the public of our adversary has become right wing and delusional, which is an ideal situation for us.


"Delusional" is the key here....



Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> A great diplomatic victory for India . Two economic and military powers 1) Bangladesh 2) Afghanistan have give full support to India . Now they can launch full scale war with Pakistan and bring China and Russia under their control lol (original comment by another Pakistani)


Please try to understand BD and Af are innocent victims...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

T-Rex said:


> *Finally the reality is creeping into the heads of people who have been living in denial. Modi and his goons thought that they could fool even an ex-KGB head indefinitely. Putin is a backdoor player, he says very little but carries a big stick. Indians have found it out the hard way.*



What reality ! India also make exercise with China, so do you think that China deserted pakistan or allied with India?

India start buying weapons also from west and just yesterday rejected US and Russian proposal and choose french jet.
Russian defense export market comes almost 25% for India and its not new, so they worried about large portion of that share now taken by west ! India is a big market to accommodate Russian,west weapons sale even until today.We also deal with russia with more nuclear power plants other than defence market.There is no permanent friend, only self interest and money matters in the world


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

HAKIKAT said:


> "Delusional" is the key here....
> 
> 
> Please try to understand BD and Af are innocent victims...


You are right Sir they are but their current leadership is playing in the hands of Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Rex

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> What reality ! India also make exercise with China, so do you think that China deserted pakistan or allied with India?
> 
> India start buying weapons also from west and just yesterday rejected US and Russian proposal and choose french jet.
> Russian defense export market comes almost 25% for India and its not new, so they worried about large portion of that share now taken by west ! India is a big market to accommodate Russian,west weapons sale even until today.We also deal with russia with more nuclear power plants other than defence market.There is no permanent friend, only self interest and moneymatters in the world


*
This is what @dadeechi, an indian, said,"Sad day for Indo-Russian relations..". My post was a reply in response. I think you should convince your fellow indians that the indo-Russian alliance is as good as it gets before trying to convince others.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> India have the capability to block f16 sale to pakistan by lobbying
> 
> 1. Do pakistan have the capability to block russian weapons sale to India?




You see the difference yourself .................... we don't want to block nothing but you keep thinking of blocking this blocking that even so much that you don't want to play cricket.

All you need to do is grow up. The rest will be easy for a massive country like india.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> You are right Sir they are but their current leadership is playing in the hands of Indians



They playing in the hands of indians and that's why they are developing, which they don't see any significance of ally with pakistan as pakistan do not have money to invest in those countries.This is a fact ! I agree that pakistan host lot of refugees of afghanistan, but they see that the mess created by your own country and you can't blame the refugee mess created by india.Bangladesh gdp growing almost 7.1% and india ready to export electricity and ready to invest heavily in bangladesh. 
Many roads,hospitals and even parliament building and dams constructed by india in afghanistan and so they naturally allied with india.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> They playing in the hands of indians and that's why they are developing, which they don't see any significance of ally with pakistan as pakistan do not have money to invest in those countries.This is a fact ! I agree that pakistan host lot of refugees of afghanistan, but they see that the mess created by your own country and you can't blame the refugee mess created by india.Bangladesh gdp growing almost 7.1% and india ready to export electricity and ready to invest heavily in bangladesh.
> Many roads,hospitals and even parliament building and dams constructed by india in afghanistan and so they naturally allied with india.


Lol man do you know that 40-45% of Afghanistan is not under Kabul control? And i am afraid more of the area they will keep on losing if they don't get out of Indian camp . As far as Bangladesh is concerned they are currently not in our list of targets. We are rather focusing directly on their sponser I.e. India lol


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

User said:


> You see the difference yourself .................... we don't want to block nothing but you keep thinking of blocking this blocking that even so much that you don't want to play cricket.
> 
> All you need to do is grow up. The rest will be easy for a massive country like india.



It's not 'pakistan don't block' but you do not have the capacity to block, that's the truth.



Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> Lol man do you know that 40-45% of Afghanistan is not under Kabul control? And i am afraid more of the area they will keep on losing if they don't get out of Indian camp . As far as Bangladesh is concerned they are currently not in our list of targets. We are rather focusing directly on their sponser I.e. India lol



Your post itself shows that 'Why afghanistan hate pakistan'.They don't want their country taken by Taliban(monsters) which your country like to support

Because of your bad policies and bad behaviour, you are least welcome people on any place on planet,good luck and keep it up lol..I don't blame innocent pakistani's especially Non-residents as they are paying the price for your failed policy.


----------



## .

T-Rex said:


> *This is what @dadeechi, an indian, said,"Sad day for Indo-Russian relations..". My post was a reply in response. I think you should convince your fellow indians that the indo-Russian alliance is as good as it gets before trying to convince others.*


lol Hey T-Rex staph typing in Bold man .WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

HAKIKAT said:


> Man proposes GOD disposes. PNAC got disproved in year 01 - "A" got replaced by "X"...



Absolutely.

"And [remember, O Muhammad], when those who disbelieved plotted against you to restrain you or kill you or evict you. But they plan, and Allah plans. And Allah is the best of planners." 
*(8:30)*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-Rex

BondedByBlood said:


> lol Hey T-Rex staph typing in Bold man .WTF


*
What's your problem if the mods have no problem with it? Start waving the indian flag if it gets too irritating, it'll calm you down!*


----------



## Guerrero

BRICSFTW said:


> From Russian Defence Ministry.I hope that we will have more pictures soon.


Why there is a white guy in centre with different uniform?


----------



## .

T-Rex said:


> *Start waving the indian flag if it gets too irritating, it'll calm you down!*


Typing in bold or capitals is considered shouting,Just a remainder.
Anyways carry On.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Badass video of Russian Spetsnaz 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154199432892663







member.exe said:


> As you can see in this picture, this not the officail VDV flag (the one on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> From the Russian ministry of defence website:
> 
> 
> Is the Southern (Mountain Division)?? part of the VDV?



A 70-member contingent of commandos from Russia's Southern MD mountain motorised rifle brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

war&peace said:


> Bro, I'm surprised at you that you are letting a troll waste your time. Just ignore him, report him or give him negative rating for spreading blatant lies... but please don't feed him



An exercise  to put some sense that the one seeking attention but not for learning but was to save face even told in whisper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

Yaar India ki to balatkar ho gai...

Bye the way, i read an article today written by a senior journalist...He said "This support to India is given by Awamilig not by the people of Bangladesh"
And I think Pakistani government and army are playing a great role against Indian propaganda...congratulation to them

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shah1398

Armoured Division said:


> @Irfan Baloch @The Eagle @Basel @Zarvan @Horus @Ghareeb_Da_Baal @CONNAN @T-72M1 @krash @Spy Master @Stephen Cohen @shah1398
> @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> The Russian embassy just issued this statement:



Was there objection from India regarding conduct of exercise or conducting exercise in GB n AJK? Did I say that the exercise is held in Azad Kashmir? This was just a lollypop from Russia in replying to India that we are in any case going for exercise so plz mind your own business. So from *"Russia Cancelling The Exercise" *we have setteled on *"Russia NOT conducting exercise in GB and AJK"*? Sounds damn good settlement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky



Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Taimoor Khan

BRICSFTW said:


>



People are forgetting among this Indian bitching about as to how much pain yanks would be going through now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

Super Commando Dhruva said:


> (By GOD if Modi ji goes MAD on Russians, Russian Defence Industry is Finished.



  



war&peace said:


> Lolzz you really got me confused by just quoting two words from my comment
> .



I start a petition that @Kaptaan bhai always quotes the full posts, otherwise he confuses the hell out of us, 





Kaptaan said:


> First that these Muslims are not migrants but their lands have been incorporated into Russia like Tataristan, Daghestan, Bashkiristan, Chechens etc. Secondly these Muslims are very secular and far more integrated into the greater Russia project then most migrant Muslims. Although the Chechens did have hardline Muslim streak but that has been almost wiped out with massive firepower.



From personal experience: Daghestanis, Chechens, Uzbeks are pure mafia. Hard line Chechens you are describing have less to do with religion and more with running rackets who can be hired by anyone.

Tatars are very nice people (at least the ones I have had interactions for many years).

Never met a Bashkiristani though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

MY DEAR INDIANS FRIENDS HOW COME YOU PUT YOUR TWO FEETS IN TWO DIFFERENT BOATS
.I DONT CALL THIS* CHANAKYAS DIPLOMACY*, WHICH YOUR SOUTH BLOC IS OFTENLY REFERRED AS..

THAT TO *SIMULTANEOUSLY?*

DONT TAKE ANY OFFENCE, DUE TO MY AGE AND FAILING EYE SIGHT I TYPE IN CAPITALS, TO AVOID MISTAKES. 
IN FACT ALL SENIOR CITIZENS SHOULD BE GRANTED THIS PRIVILEGE,EVEN MY DAUGHTERS LIVING ABROAD OFTEN COMPLAIN ABOUT MY BOLD TYPING TOO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

maroofz2000 said:


> DONT TAKE ANY OFFENCE



Your Welcome Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

coffee_cup said:


> he confuses


Okay point taken. Apology tendered. I normally just quote the crux or sometimes just as tool to extract the tag.



coffee_cup said:


> describing have less to do with religion and more with running rackets who can be hired by anyone.


Some would say this is often the case everywhere - what do you think Mullahs run in Pakistan? Profieering rackets I reckon. The Chinese being the ingenious people they are got it bang on right with -

Link > https://defence.pk/threads/china-to-ban-religious-profiteering.448297/


----------



## coffee_cup

Kaptaan said:


> Okay point taken. Apology tendered. I normally just quote the crux or sometimes just as tool to extract the tag.


None required bro. It was just a suggestion in a lighter tone. Sometimes it helps to know what was my point to which Kaptaan was replying without going back to the original post, 



Kaptaan said:


> Some would say this is often the case everywhere - what do you think Mullahs run in Pakistan? Profieering rackets I reckon. The Chinese being the ingenious people they are got it bang on right with -
> 
> Link > https://defence.pk/threads/china-to-ban-religious-profiteering.448297/



No I mean they are like real mafia. Like that we see in the "God Father", have come across them in Moscow, really scary people. All the stories you hear about international Mafias who have overtaken the famous Italian Mafia, these are those people.

But on the other hand, you are right about other Mullahs in our countries as well, they are equally scary!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

coffee_cup said:


> But on the other hand, you are right about other Mullahs in our countries as well, they are equally scary!


If you ask me Mullahs are more scary. The "Godfather" types restrict themselves to drugs, prostitution etc but the Mullah's want to go all out and take over countries. And then run them as their rackets with "god" as their excuse for shafting everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## senses

BRICSFTW said:


>


Man those solid handshakes must be burning Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice to see global cooperation with multiple countries including Russia as member of global world

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 337598
> 
> 
> View attachment 337599



Time is a healer. In 80s, the SSG and Spetsnaz were at each other throat in the valleys of Afghanistan. 

These optics will be giving more pain in Washington then anywhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mercenary

Fact Remains that Indian Prime Minister Modi was first banned from entering USA and then was also strip searched when he entered USA.



T-Rex said:


> *Finally the reality is creeping into the heads of people who have been living in denial. Modi and his goons thought that they could fool even an ex-KGB head indefinitely. Putin is a backdoor player, he says very little but carries a big stick. Indians have found it out the hard way.*



Putin has realized that India has totally joined America and NATO's camp. And thus is shoring up alliances with China and Pakistan.

Russia doesn't care about India. Its only Indians who are delusional enough to think that Russia cares about India.

Russia will become friends with whoever is in Russia's interests.

Pakistan should start making major weapon purchases from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

Taimoor Khan said:


> Time is a healer. In 80s, the SSG and Spetsnaz were at each other throat in the valleys of Afghanistan.
> 
> These optics will be giving more pain in Washington then anywhere else.


The warm courtesy extended by the Russian Air Force commander to PAF air chief also raised eyebrows.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IceCold

i hope few years down the road Pakistan and Russia ink an agreement for the sale of SU-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

BE PATIENT DEAR MUSLIM BROTHERS,THESE DEVELOPMENTS TAKES TIME AND CONFIDENCE BUILDING MEASURES ON BOTH SIDES,

*MEANWHILE IMMEDIATELY GET SOME ADVANCED OFF THE SHELF CHINESE AIRCRAFT'S AND START TRAINING YOUR PILOTS ASAP, GET ENOUGH LONG RANGE S.A M SYSTEMS AND BEEF UP YOUR NAVAL CAPABILITIES. ON LOAN/LEASE OR WHATEVER. *

*YOU ALL ARE LAGGING FAR BEHIND IN THESE 3X SECTORS.*

MAD/NUKES IS NO SOLUTION IT WILL COMPLETELY DESTROY YOUR COUNTRY, ECONOMY,THE ENTIRE INFRASTRUCTURE AVAILABLE ,ELECTRICAL GRID, HEALTH AND WIPE OUT YOUR POPULATION.,ETC,ETC
WHAT ABOUT THE RADIOACTIVE FALLOUTS FOR DECADES TO COME ?

I AM NOT FOCUSSING ON INDIA AS THEY TO WILL SUFFER THE SAME FATE, BUT I REALLY DONT CARE.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Kaniska said:


> Why do you believe that most Indian do not believe it? If we do not beleive in peaceful cooexistance, then we would have been fighting war with some one or the other...But do you see it is happening? Rather we have been attacked by terrorist from outside...


you see


Kaniska said:


> Why do you believe that most Indian do not believe it? If we do not beleive in peaceful cooexistance, then we would have been fighting war with some one or the other...But do you see it is happening? Rather we have been attacked by terrorist from outside...


you seem educated , can you please tell me what make you think so fast that that attack was carried out from outside? Pakistani are so stupid that they would send their people in India to do dirty work with pakistani id and pakistani currency to use, give me break please. whoever believes this , doesn't worth my time for conversation cause IQ is zero.


----------



## Rocky rock

Armoured Division said:


> Russia has cleared sale of S-400 to India in May 2016 & IHS Janes reported last week that Russia and India have reached an agreement on T-50 ahead of Putin's visit to India next month(note: he is not visiting Pakistan).
> On the other hand Russia recently announced that there are no negotiations with Pakistan for Su-35.



Where did i mentioned T-50 or S-400? i am talking about Su-35 that india isn't going to buy it now because she faced towards Rafael now.

So Su-35 is best option for Pakistan to tackle Rafael threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

PAK_MyRoots said:


> you see
> 
> you seem educated , can you please tell me what make you think so fast that that attack was carried out from outside? Pakistani are so stupid that they would send their people in India to do dirty work with pakistani id and pakistani currency to use, give me break please. whoever believes this , doesn't worth my time for conversation cause IQ is zero.



I think i agree with you to certain extent...Unless and otherwise, it is proven, we can not really blame any one. But another factor that always point finger towards Pakistan for anything happens in Kashmir due to its past history where all the terrorist are trained and armed by Pakistan to fight a proxy war against India...Now, this fact has been accepted by many people in Pakistan that Pakistan intellgince agency operate training camps for Kashmir terrorist...Now once you have a track record of supporting anti Indian elements, then the 1st suspect will always be pointed towards you...


----------



## Path-Finder

*From completely 'Isolated' to 'One day'*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

maroofz2000 said:


> MAD/NUKES IS NO SOLUTION IT WILL COMPLETELY DESTROY YOUR COUNTRY, ECONOMY,THE ENTIRE INFRASTRUCTURE AVAILABLE ,ELECTRICAL GRID, HEALTH AND WIPE OUT YOUR POPULATION.,ETC,ETC
> WHAT ABOUT THE RADIOACTIVE FALLOUTS FOR DECADES TO COME ?



You are a wise person but PLEASE do not write in ALL CAPS



Path-Finder said:


> *From completely 'Isolated' to 'One day'*



You watch Times Now



IceCold said:


> i hope few years down the road Pakistan and Russia ink an agreement for the sale of SU-35.



That depends entirely on how much worth of Planes you are buying 

If you can spend 5 billion dollars ; they will sell it to you


----------



## Path-Finder

Stephen Cohen said:


> You are a wise person but PLEASE do not write in ALL CAPS
> 
> 
> 
> You watch Times Now


I don't watch it but some poor soul watches it and keeps note of all important things thus i get the best bits be it in the form of pics or vids.


----------



## Super Falcon

India isolating itself I'm loving it


----------



## Kabira

How times change, in 80's Pakistanis were killing Russians in Afghanistan and now this.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

maroofz2000 said:


> BE PATIENT DEAR MUSLIM BROTHERS


No idea why you are addressing Muslim brothers. Would it have killed you to say "Pakistani brothers"? There is P in DF that stands for "Pakistan".

And if the Indian's do attack they are not going to hit Bangla, Iran, Malaysia, Afghanistan, Indonesia, Saudia Arabia, UAE, Iraq, Oman. Egypt, Jordan and all Indian Muslims etc. They are going to hit Pakistan.

So get out of this stupid mentality. Wake up to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Michael Corleone

OP stop roasting them already... the burnt coal smell is coming over at bd. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mrc

senses said:


> Man those solid handshakes must be burning Indians!



They might even raise an eyebrow in US

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Kaniska said:


> I .Now once you have a track record of supporting anti Indian elements, then the 1st suspect will always be pointed towards you...


here, i do agree with you. this is the right process. You can name a suspect, but dame confirm it without a pure evidence. 
what indian media is doing is putting confirmed blame on pakistan and now probably more than half of the india wants war with pakistan. now you tell me who ruins relationship first? this is how you handle matters in civilized world?


----------



## Mirzah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779732101407145985

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YeBeWarned

Fingers crossed for Pics and Videos of Exercise .. Welcome To Russia , With Russian-Pakistan relationship melting we will see a more Peaceful South Asia


----------



## krash

Kaptaan said:


> No idea why you are addressing Muslim brothers. Would it have killed you to say "Pakistani brothers"? There is P in DF that stands for "Pakistan".
> 
> And if the Indian's do attack they are not going to hit Bangla, Iran, Malaysia, Afghanistan, Indonesia, Saudia Arabia, UAE, Iraq, Oman. Egypt, Jordan and all Indian Muslims etc. They are going to hit Pakistan.
> 
> So get out of this stupid mentality. Wake up to reality.



Have a hunch that he's not Pakistani and is from another Muslim country showing support on that bases. You were tough on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassamun

@maroofz2000 , First you need to chill and second, whats with the Capital Letters???


----------



## untitled

hassamun said:


> @maroofz2000 , First you need to chill and second, whats with the Capital Letters???


He just explained in a previous post. He has poor eyesight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

@maroofz2000 mate set your signature so that it says that the reason why you use caps is because of your eyesight.


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Z-A-K said:


> *Indians on this thread be like,*
> 
> View attachment 337057


Good GIF titled "I didn't see that."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BRICSFTW said:


>


note to those who are interested.. the guy I interviewed related to SSG .. is also in the welcome party.. he is one of those hand shaking with short beard ..a Colonnel now he is the instructor in SSG training centre at Chirat

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Z-A-K

Bharat Muslim said:


> Good GIF titled "I didn't see that."



lol, people liked that, because it fitted with the scenario


----------



## Irfan Baloch

krash said:


> @maroofz2000 mate set your signature so that it says that the reason why you use caps is because of your eyesight.


finally found my camera shy friend in the video. just few seconds glimpse but I have grown up with him so I picked him up immediately.
I will try to get information and write an article if he gets clearance to talk about it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## .

Mirzah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779732101407145985


Holy Mother of ALL Strippers
Not Homo .Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omega supremme

1. Iran wants to be part of CPEC.
2. Germany wants to invest in the CPEC project.
3. Japan wants to deliver advance technology to Pakistan.
4. Kuwait wants to install oil plants in Gwadar. 5. China is our partner in the project
6. Israel demonstrated military drill with Pakistan in the UAE.
7. Now Russian military counterparts have arrived into Pakistan to do military drills with Pakistan
8. Indonesia offered assistance for CPEC
9. Turkey sending their team to Kashmir to asses human rights violation as asked by Pakistan
10. Nepal backs Pakistan's stance on Kashmir and wants to improve bilateral relations
while on the other hand India wants to go on war with us and the reason is very obvious "Butthurt" ....








#PakistanZindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Mirzah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779732101407145985



*Indian Army HELL MARCH*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedHulk

1. #Russian forces arrive in Pakistan to hold joint military drills snubbing India.

2. #Indonesia offers Pakistan defence equipment

3. #Iran wants to be a part of CPEC and link Chabahar port with it built on Indian money.

4. #China says it supports Islamabad's stance on Kashmir and will support Pakistan in the Case of any Conflict.

5. #OIC says it supports Pakistan's stance on Kashmir.

6. #Turkey sending fact finding mission to Kashmir on Pakistan demand.

7. #Nepal wants to boosts bilateral relations with Pakistan.

8. #USA has refrained from naming Pakistan for the Uri Attack.

9. USA Refused to back Indian Call of Free #Balochistan.

10. #Italy wants good bilateral relations with Pakistan in Trade and Defense.

11. #Korea Offered to build a Ship yard at #Gawadar.

12. #Tajikistan ,#Uzbikistan, #Kyrgyzstan,#Turkemanistan want to join CPEC and to offered energy and trade to Pakistan.

13.Belarus,Ukraine offered us good defense and trade relations.

14. #Bangladeshi People unlike Their Government backs Pakistan on all issues and shown their love towards pakistan.

And #Indian government, Desh Bhaktas and Bhakats k Paapa (#Modi) wants us to believe that Pakistan has been internationally isolated.














Funny............

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Casia



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Horus said:


> Spetsnaz?


Those soldiers are from the 28th mountain brigade of the 58th army, Southern Military District. They are the units that climb into the mountains to kill Chechens hiding up at altitude. They arent Spetsnaz but are the equivalent of the Yankee 10th mountain division in training but they are only 1 brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Casia said:


>


top picture is afghans!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Irfan Baloch said:


> note to those who are interested.. the guy I interviewed related to SSG .. is also in the welcome party.. he is one of those hand shaking with short beard ..a Colonnel now he is the instructor in SSG training centre at Chirat



The one with the radio clipped to the back of his pants? Or the first of the three?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

krash said:


> The one with the radio clipped to the back of his pants? Or the first of the three?



The radio guy is a Capt .. The officer receiving them is a lt col. Most likely the officer .. Irfan bro is talkin about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

krash said:


> The one with the radio clipped to the back of his pants? Or the first of the three?


those guys are captions and younger
he is in later part at the training center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ConcealCarry

@save_ghenda 
Please delete your post about killing


----------



## I.R.A

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> It's not 'pakistan don't block' but you do not have the capacity to block, that's the truth.



We have enough capacity to block you from blocking anything for us. And that is enough for me to sleep tight at night, all this last week not once I have worried what would happen because I knew what would happen and it happened exactly the same.

The truth is always bitter and any sensible person would know who is feeling bitter at the moment you or us.


----------



## hassamun

HAIDER said:


> Those soldiers are from the 28th mountain brigade of the 58th army, Southern Military District. They are the units that climb into the mountains to kill Chechens hiding up at altitude. They arent Spetsnaz but are the equivalent of the Yankee 10th mountain division in training but they are only 1 brigade.



I posted a Link before...the Southern Military District was made to counter NATO, not Chechens...

http://www.janes.com/article/60038/russia-to-create-two-extra-army-divisions-to-counter-nato


----------



## HAIDER

hassamun said:


> I posted a Link before...the Southern Military District was made to counter NATO, not Chechens...
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/60038/russia-to-create-two-extra-army-divisions-to-counter-nato


Its your source, my source is Russian and authentic .


----------



## hassamun

HAIDER said:


> Its your source, my source is Russian and authentic .



Please share it for my knowledge...


----------



## ito

Yes, this is a cause of concern for India. But, I guess, this is inevitable with India going all out in getting military wares from US and the west. The relations between India and Russia may not be same as it was before. But I think it happened for good, with India no more 'answerable' to Russia on why India is buying military wares from west and Russia no more 'answerable' to India on why Russia is selling military wares to Pakistan.


----------



## Nevsky

Ceremony takes place at Cherat with more than 200 soldiers from Pakistan and Russia involved.





















General Hidayat Ur Rehman handshaked with all russian soldiers, great stuff really.

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12097108@egNews

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Sulman Badshah said:


> Nice share



Is there a reason why our Soldiers have no blankets on their helm ? While the russians have it !


----------



## coffee_cup

Great pics.

Nice to see both countries forgetting the past and moving on.. eto nazivaytsa druzba!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

Welcome to Pakistan Russia.
By BY enemy in the dress of friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ulla said:


> Is there a reason why our Soldiers have no blankets on their helm ? While the russians have it !


that cover of helmet provide the soldier same camo as they have on uniform .. I think there helmet don't shine in direct sunlight which is useful while in cover 

moreover their helmet are more modified than ours .. they provide attachments as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Is there a reason why our Soldiers have no blankets on their helm ? While the russians have it !



Not really ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Ulla said:


> Is there a reason why our Soldiers have no blankets on their helm ? While the russians have it !


I believe dew to there country cold weather and coverd night vision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Sulman Badshah said:


> that cover of helmet provide the soldier same camo as they have on uniform .. I think there helmet don't shine in direct sunlight which is useful while in cover
> 
> moreover their helmet are more modified than ours .. they provide attachments as well



I know the function of this cover, I had the same helm, and I had always a cover on it, only on the first day when we did get it and it was new, it was uncovered for some hours, thats why I am wondering why I see on many pictures the helm of our Pakistani Troops uncovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad iqbal

can anybody please confirm which commando regiment they are from..i heared about spetsnaz though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Haha excellent the fruits of isolation. I love it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Privet


----------



## Path-Finder

these guys are definitely special operations capable looking at their weapons on the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

From the Russian ministry of Defence website. Credit @BRICSFTW

_Friendship-2016, Russian-Pakistani tactic exercise, is held in the territory of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan in at the bases of Rattu, the military mountain training school, and a training center of the special units in Cherat on September 24 – October 10.

This is the first exercise held by the Russian Armed Forces jointly with the Armed Forces of the Republic of Pakistan. More than 200 military servicemen from both parties are involved in the exercise.

About 70 military servicemen of the Southern MD mountain motorized rifle brigade, which is located in Karachay-Cherkessia, are taking part in the exercise.

The servicemen will share their experience and improve cooperation while performing assigned tasks in mountains, including ones aimed at eliminating illegal armed groups.

The joint exercise is to strengthen and develop military cooperation of Russia and Pakistan. _

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mshan44



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

mshan44 said:


> View attachment 338402



Exelent picture, keep on !


----------



## muhammadali233

KingRaj said:


> No it will conducted only in Punjab, in fact Russia surrendered to India's demand not to hold exercise in Kashmir & GB and cancelled the exercise in Rattu, GB.


the exercise atm is being held at rattu gb i guess you failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Pak- Russia joint exercise opening ceremony in Cherat. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

hell yeahhhh... where are those kids now who like to watch arnab gosawami religiously and believe this psycho ... you still have time stop watching him since Pakistan is not going to 'isolated' 

come out of delusion now and thank me later..


----------



## Irfan Baloch

HAIDER said:


> Those soldiers are from the 28th mountain brigade of the 58th army, Southern Military District. They are the units that climb into the mountains to kill Chechens hiding up at altitude. They arent Spetsnaz but are the equivalent of the Yankee 10th mountain division in training but they are only 1 brigade.


in the words of a Russian ex special forces interview I saw in Discovery about counter terrorism... Spetnaz is like joint special operations tasks force.. comprising of different elements of Russian military special forces..
unlike Americans or British Spetnaz is NOT just US navy SEALS or British SAS.. but a mix from different elements of Russian version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 338546
> View attachment 338547



Have mercy on poor Indian souls man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Windjammer said:


> *Pak- Russia joint exercise opening ceremony in Cherat. *


OMG. Russians are giants.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

@Side-Winder
@Sulman Badshah 
@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Side-Winder

Tipu7 said:


> @Side-Winder
> @Sulman Badshah
> @Zarvan



That's really Awesome - Uploading to PDF FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Isolated?






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154210091057663

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Defence Bug

Norwegian said:


> OMG. Russians are giants.


Not in that case the Lt Gen from Pakistan is quite short in height.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

Tipu7 said:


> @Side-Winder
> @Sulman Badshah
> @Zarvan



 Me right now. Thanks mate .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

Oh yeah!! Was waiting for videos. Thanks @Tipu7 

... The video was awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

Tipu7 said:


> @Side-Winder
> @Sulman Badshah
> @Zarvan


It was opening ceremony 
Wowowow this is where neighbourhood requested for burnol 
Ahan on RT and it's isolated Pakistan on RT
Long live world two best comrades army of there own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z-A-K

the video is real great, youtube comments are also welcoming!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Russian Special Forces Experience is Amazing when it comes to Fighting a unconventional Guerrilla warfare, and SSG have prove its Iron in Operations like Rah-e-Rast , Rah-e-Nijat and now Zarb-e-Azb .. Both countries can share a lot and Pakistan-Russian Relationship will bring a Peace in region ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Papa Dragon

Are those your paratroopers/special forces (SSG)?


----------



## somebozo

Hai raam...Hai raam...yeh kya hogya...Russia na to baigan de dya!!







*These comments are auto-translated to engine so excuse the errors*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nevsky

Some pictures from today:

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

BRICSFTW said:


> Some pictures from today:



Oh my God....Thats just awesome...I just wish if i were there.....What a historical moment for both countries...Haters are gonna hate...burn neighbor burn from jealousy ....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mugwop

@vostok


----------



## YeBeWarned

Papa Dragon said:


> Are those your paratroopers/special forces (SSG)?



Yes they are SSG , Exercise is happening in their Home " Chirat "


----------



## Willis Carroll

Nice video but i dont like Soviets.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Willis Carroll said:


> Nice video but i dont like Soviets.



Trust me ,the Feeling is Mutual From Soviets

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Areesh @The Sandman @Zibago @monitor @Moonlight @Pluralist @T-Rex @idune @Chinese-Dragon @long_ @Viper0011.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

What's the rank of the russian officer who's leading the exercise and doesn't seems to look happy or maybe it's heat!


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Sinopakfriend @HAKIKAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

More Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Starlord said:


> Trust me ,the Feeling is Mutual From Soviets


Common, both countries should forget past. We broke Soviet Union with the help of allied forces as It was just revenge of their involvement in 1971 . Tit for tat. Now , it's history.
Now, Good relation is in the interest of both countries. We should make good relation with all countries including Israel.
These exercises with RUSSIA, as this happened 1st time in history with PAK, is signal for better relation in future.
At same time, we need to improve relation with U.S.A too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Basel

BRICSFTW said:


> Some pictures from today:



Which unit is in exercise from Russia? there gear looks good. PA may order few goodies if they really like them.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Common, both countries should forget past. We broke Soviet Union with the help of allied forces as It was just revenge of their involvement in 1971 . Tit for tat. Now , it's history.
> Now, Good relation is in the interest of both countries. We should make good relation with all countries including Israel.
> These exercises with RUSSIA, as this happened 1st time in history with PAK, is signal for better relation in future.
> At same time, we need to improve relation with U.S.A too.



He was talking about US not Pakistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Papa Dragon said:


> Are those your paratroopers/special forces (SSG)?



All SSG,SSW,SSGN,LCB,SOW are HAHO & HALO qualified..

As for airborne .. PAF has its special airborne troops... While each Army infantry battalion has 25+ specially trained "commandos".. 

Pak army itself doesn't seem to have special airborne units .. Although alot of troops are para qualified..



Starlord said:


> Yes they are SSG , Exercise is happening in their Home " Chirat "



Hornets Nest -- Cherat.. That's their main training centre .. Apart from other special facilities in other areas ...

Their main base is Attock Fort;

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Papa Dragon said:


> Are those your paratroopers/special forces (SSG)?



YES !!!!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All SSG,SSW,SSGN,LCB,SOW are HAHO & HALO qualified..
> 
> As for airborne .. PAF has its special airborne troops... While each Army infantry battalion has 25+ specially trained "commandos"..
> 
> Pak army itself doesn't seem to have special airborne units .. Although alot of troops are para qualified..
> 
> 
> 
> Hornets Nest -- Cherat.. That's their main training centre .. Apart from other special facilities in other areas ...
> 
> Their main base is Attock Fort;
> 
> View attachment 338653



When exercises will b held in Rattu, GB?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> YES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When exercises will b held in Rattu, GB?



According to media reports yes.. Haven't confirmed myself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Basel said:


> Which unit is in exercise from Russia? there gear looks good. PA may order few goodies if they really like them.



southern MD motorized rifle


----------



## YeBeWarned

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All SSG,SSW,SSGN,LCB,SOW are HAHO & HALO qualified..
> 
> As for airborne .. PAF has its special airborne troops... While each Army infantry battalion has 25+ specially trained "commandos"..
> 
> Pak army itself doesn't seem to have special airborne units .. Although alot of troops are para qualified..
> 
> 
> 
> Hornets Nest -- Cherat.. That's their main training centre .. Apart from other special facilities in other areas ...
> 
> Their main base is Attock Fort;
> 
> View attachment 338653



Cherat holds a Significant Position for SSG , i remember watching a Documentary over it .. is there any Symbolic ?Importance to bring those Russians to Cherat ? or its just that they have better training facility over there ?


----------



## sady

By the way they are doing this maneuver, looks like a light commando type. Do not look like Spetsnaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sady said:


> By the way they are doing this maneuver, looks like a light commando type. Do not look like Spetsnaz.



They are VDV .. Spetsnaz itself comprises troops from different special units.



Starlord said:


> Cherat holds a Significant Position for SSG , i remember watching a Documentary over it .. is there any Symbolic ?Importance to bring those Russians to Cherat ? or its just that they have better training facility over there ?


That's their main training facility..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chauvinist

The feelings are just beyond explanation..These are not just exercises but invigorating injection in the current situation to Pakistan conferring new energy and a "zannatay-dar" slap on the face of neighbors in the East.

My sincere message to Modi "Mehnat Kar....Hasad Na Kar.."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

burnol do burnol, modi ko koi bunrol do, jaldi modi ko burnol do


----------



## vostok

The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Sinopakfriend @HAKIKAT



My Pak Brother,

Just prepare yourself and be amazed how your great country reahes its true potential. You are young and blessed to see the transformtion unfold...

I Bless you all!


It is just the beginning. Pak-Turk Axis is unbreakable @HAKIKAT . Pak shall facilitate the reconcilliation of Sino-Turk Axis. Which will benefit both of the Great People..since the proxies of hatred are destroyed.

Sino-Pak brotherhood is ony getting stronger by the day @Chinese-Dragon 

Sino-Pak-Rus Axis is just coming out in the open...expect to see Putin in Islamabad in before his re-election.

Your great country is the Gate and Gateway to the heartland @Shotgunner51 

From Karachi to Moscow

From Islamabad to Beijing

From Gawadar to Shangnhai

From Srinagar to Istambul...

China is creating a new world of peace and prosperity of OBOR. 

CPEC is the Flagship of OBOR. 

What better endorsment you want than the Rus has announced its acceptance and solidarity with the CPEC!!!

Why are you surprised my young brother?

We are writing the _*History of the Future.
*_
We shall improve the human condition... @TaiShang through a new Paradigm of mutual respect and Civilisational Revival. Time for human dignity is here. The narrative of Community of Prosperity is developing....

With CPEC infrastructure China is laying the groundwork of future prosperity of Pakistan @AndrewJin 
Just like China wrote the history of the future with infra development in China. This is exciting....

The revival of the Civilisation- yours and China's and that of all the Sino-Pak Friends is here. Euraisian landmass is where the next big thing is happening. China shall remain the engine. Your beautiful country shall benefit!

Young brother, you shall see far more such excercies in the near future. Just the beginning of sending the loud and clear message...


Peace through Mutual Strength is much stronger than the global empire of chaos and destruction and its indian proxy in your region.

Head up, shoulders straight and back upright...time to create a new world of peace and harmony. It is the Way...

In my lifetiem shall I see *Harmony under the Heavens!

The Great Shift is happening and your are in the middle of it, Sino-Pak Friends!!!*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
26


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.



We heartily welcome you and hope our relations will flourish and go to whole new level up wards....U are welcome to join CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor).....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.



Iranian Ships have also arrived for joint exercise with Pakistan Navy .. PASSEX.

https://defence.pk/posts/8739079/


US would be pissed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sinopakfriend said:


> My Pak Brother,
> 
> Just prepare yourself and be amazed how your great country reahes its true potential. You are young and blessed to see the transformtion unfold...
> 
> I Bless you all!
> 
> 
> It is just the beginning. Pak-Turk Axis is unbreakable @HAKIKAT . Pak shall facilitate the reconcilliation of Sino-Turk Axis. Which will benefit both of the Great People..since the proxies of hatred are destroyed.
> 
> Sino-Pak brotherhood is ony getting stronger by the day @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> Sino-Pak-Rus Axis is just coming out in the open...expect to see Putin in Islamabad in before his re-election.
> 
> Your great country is the Gate and Gateway to the heartland @Shotgunner51
> 
> From Karachi to Moscow
> 
> From Islamabad to Beijing
> 
> From Gawadar to Shangnhai
> 
> From Srinagar to Istambul...
> 
> China is creating a new world of peace and prosperity of OBOR.
> 
> CPEC is the Flagship of OBOR.
> 
> What better endorsment you want than the Rus has announced its acceptance and solidarity with the CPEC!!!
> 
> Why are you surprised my young brother?
> 
> We are writing the _*History of the Future.
> *_
> We shall improve the human condition... @TaiShang through a new Paradigm of mutual respect and Civilisational Revival. Time for human dignity is here. The narrative of Community of Prosperity is developing....
> 
> With CPEC infrastructure China is laying the groundwork of future prosperity of Pakistan @AndrewJin
> Just like China wrote the history of the future with infra development in China. This is exciting....
> 
> The revival of the Civilisation- yours and China's and that of all the Sino-Pak Friends is here. Euraisian landmass is where the next big thing is happening. China shall remain the engine. Your beautiful country shall benefit!
> 
> Young brother, you shall see far more such excercies in the near future. Just the beginning of sending the loud and clear message...
> 
> 
> Peace through Mutual Strength is much stronger than the global empire of chaos and destruction and its indian proxy in your region.
> 
> Head up, shoulders straight and back upright...time to create a new world of peace and harmony. It is the Way...
> 
> In my lifetiem shall I see *Harmony under the Heavens!
> 
> The Great Shift is happening and your are in the middle of it, Sino-Pak Friends!!!*



Your posts are so mature that I think you should b awarded with think tank analyst or some other title....Wow....Oh yes...You, I and We all will see this in our life time....In Sha Allah (God Willing) 


@dadeechi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Papa Dragon

vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia



So true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iranian Ships have also arrived for joint exercise with Pakistan Navy .. PASSEX.
> 
> https://defence.pk/posts/8739079/
> 
> 
> US would be pissed..



My Pak Brother,

What do we care who is pissed..as in your great words... Our Date is with Destiny. Our Day is here.

We just need to focus our energies in constructive and positive discourse of our people, our humanity.

You are a Civilisational and Pivitol State. Never ever forget that.

Time to become...time to change our perspective and our paradigms...

Your People are inheritors and owners of civilisations...

Let us just show Virute and Rise for Peace and Prosperity!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shotgunner51

Tipu7 said:


> @Side-Winder
> @Sulman Badshah
> @Zarvan



Congrats on this huge progress in RU-PK relationsip!



vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.



Agree, the less chaos-maker's presence the better for the continent! Start with currency, RU-PK let's begin to de-dollarize in bilateral trade, and cut back dollar weight in reserves.



Sinopakfriend said:


> My Pak Brother,
> 
> Just prepare yourself and be amazed how your great country reahes its true potential. You are young and blessed to see the transformtion unfold...
> 
> I Bless you all!
> 
> 
> It is just the beginning. Pak-Turk Axis is unbreakable @HAKIKAT . Pak shall facilitate the reconcilliation of Sino-Turk Axis. Which will benefit both of the Great People..since the proxies of hatred are destroyed.
> 
> Sino-Pak brotherhood is ony getting stronger by the day @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> Sino-Pak-Rus Axis is just coming out in the open...expect to see Putin in Islamabad in before his re-election.
> 
> Your great country is the Gate and Gateway to the heartland @Shotgunner51
> 
> From Karachi to Moscow
> 
> From Islamabad to Beijing
> 
> From Gawadar to Shangnhai
> 
> From Srinagar to Istambul...
> 
> China is creating a new world of peace and prosperity of OBOR.
> 
> CPEC is the Flagship of OBOR.
> 
> What better endorsment you want than the Rus has announced its acceptance and solidarity with the CPEC!!!
> 
> Why are you surprised my young brother?
> 
> We are writing the _*History of the Future.
> *_
> We shall improve the human condition... @TaiShang through a new Paradigm of mutual respect and Civilisational Revival. Time for human dignity is here. The narrative of Community of Prosperity is developing....
> 
> With CPEC infrastructure China is laying the groundwork of future prosperity of Pakistan @AndrewJin
> Just like China wrote the history of the future with infra development in China. This is exciting....
> 
> The revival of the Civilisation- yours and China's and that of all the Sino-Pak Friends is here. Euraisian landmass is where the next big thing is happening. China shall remain the engine. Your beautiful country shall benefit!
> 
> Young brother, you shall see far more such excercies in the near future. Just the beginning of sending the loud and clear message...
> 
> 
> Peace through Mutual Strength is much stronger than the global empire of chaos and destruction and its indian proxy in your region.
> 
> Head up, shoulders straight and back upright...time to create a new world of peace and harmony. It is the Way...
> 
> In my lifetiem shall I see *Harmony under the Heavens!
> 
> The Great Shift is happening and your are in the middle of it, Sino-Pak Friends!!!*



Very poetic!



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> We heartily welcome you and hope our relations will flourish and go to whole new level up wards....U are welcome to join CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor).....



Progress is very good, China has so far invested US$ 14 billion in 30 early harvest projects. Yes, Russia is a trade and financial power, and a geo-strategic ally with common vision, should partake more in CPEC.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-chi...-early-harvest-projects.451631/#ixzz4LU6F7Lar

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## salarsikander

Willis Carroll said:


> Nice video but i dont like Soviets.


who cares what you like or not ?

#Islolation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Shotgunner51 said:


> Congrats on this huge progress!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, the less the better! Russia and Pakistan should begin to de-dolarize in bilateral trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Very poetic!
> 
> 
> 
> Progress is good, China has so far invested US$ 14 billion in 30 early harvest projects. Yes, Russia is a trade and financial power, and a geo-strategic ally, should participate more in CPEC.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-chi...-early-harvest-projects.451631/#ixzz4LU6F7Lar



Bless you my young brother,

Well read, positive and balanced! I take so much delight to see the new generation coming forward to lead. You all are the future leaders....

Imagine me...in the courtyard house with the rock garden and golden carp! Where I enjoy the company of you lot and listen and smile...with perception that the Peace under the Heavens is here now.

The time of the Way is unfolding...

I am living in the blessed times!

All of you make me proud and humble!

Do the outstanding things and be the better than your best. You must always show Virtue!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## salarsikander

Avain rusya na kar meri jaaan sajna tainu nasha rehna hai sari raat sajna!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Awesome to see Pak and Russian forces training together. May this relationship develop to new heights.



vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.



The feeling is very much mutual bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Tipu7 said:


> @Side-Winder
> @Sulman Badshah
> @Zarvan


Russian camo is awesome. their guys are really well built and gear suits them well

.by the way it would have made sense to have welcome banners in Russian instead of English .. which they dont speak or care about also we would have gone away with speaking in urdu for same reason with their guys.. they had the interpreters anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.



Fully agreed. US has been more destruction in Asia than a blessing and it would always make sense to prioritize nations which are more nearer over nations that are across oceans. I am glad both Pakistan and Russia are streghtening relations with each other which will be mutually beneficial for both nation. Hopefully we can also work upon the economic sector of each other along with military corporation. It will take time to stregthen and build ties but I am sure we will go a long way. 

For now let us enjoy the videos and pictures of these exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Knight Rider

This is History in the Making here. Bravo  :russia: 



Kandahari said:


> I guess jihad is now acceptable in Pakistan since there is Russian troops.


Yes Jihad is acceptable in Pakistan and in all Muslim Countries. Jihad can be done against your feelings(Jihad al nafs), your bad habits and in learning,reading,writing etc. If you are fasting you are doing Jihad.

Jihad doesn't means War. Jihad means Struggling or striving.

The Particular word for War is AL-Harb.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kandahari said:


> I guess jihad is now acceptable in Pakistan since there is Russian troops.



For exercise as our guests..

Hope about you shoot your nearest gay club as retaliation against the invasion and occupation of your country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CriticalThinker02

vostok said:


> The less US in Eurasia - the calmer in Eurasia! I am glad that Russia is finally really establishing relations with such an important player as Pakistan.



Sir couldn't agree with you more, I do believe the greatest blunder Pakistan ever made was not side with the USSR when we had the chance, we potentially lost a loyal friend for a back stabbing one, we are suffering the consequences ever since.

We belong with the East, always have and always will.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

دد


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For exercise as our guests..
> 
> Hope about you shoot your nearest gay club as retaliation against the invasion and occupation of your country ?



Wait. If he does that then he will simply say that he got radicalized by talking to Pakistanis on a Pakistani forum. You know how immediately they become " Pakistani" when they conduct terror activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

Why on earth does one believe the URI attacks were PAK sponsonsered? Indians have stationed more than 7 hundred thousands troops ,killed 100s of innocent unarmed civilians, carried out sanctioned MASS rapes and genocide on a Muslim population, and lost olny 18 soldiers, in retaliation? 
The Kashmiris are indeed cowards and stupids.

Had it been Bangladesh, by this time the Indians by now,would have lost count of their body bags. DONT FORGET 1971 AND SUBSEQUENT EVENTS AFTER INDIAN ARMY'S MISADVENTURES IN BANGLADESH.

REGARDING WEAPONS AND AMMUNITION, ALWAYS REMEMBER THE ENEMIES WEAPONS ARE THE MAJOR SOURCE,ACCORDING TO OUR EXPERIENCE,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nadeemkhan110

*Russia, Pakistan conduct first-ever joint military drills (PHOTOS)*
Published time: 27 Sep, 2016 22:29
Get short URL





© Ministry of defence of the Russian Federation

Russian and Pakistani servicemen conducted their first joint military exercises in Pakistan in a historic moment of cooperation between the former Cold War rivals.
A series of war games known as Friendship 2016 kicked off Monday, opening at a special forces academy in Cherat. During the ceremony, Russian forces showed the Pakistanis their weaponry, including the VSS Vintorez sniper rifle and the NRS-2 combat knife.

Read more


Russian troops arrive in Pakistan for 1st-ever joint drill
On Tuesday, over 40 soldiers from the two countries took part in a mountain training exercise. Carrying equipment weighing around 15kg, representatives from the Southern Military District’s mountain infantry brigade based in Karachay-Cherkessiya demonstrated how to make a safety mechanism using a station knot.

Their Pakistani colleagues returned the favor, showing them another safety mechanism using a special rope with three knots. Both systems would come in useful under extreme circumstances, where access to resources is limited. Training took place in the military training academy at Rattu, Gilgit Baltistan, in the northernmost administrative territory of Pakistan.

Overall, some 70 Russian and 130 Pakistani troops are expected to take part in the Friendship 2016 war games, which are due to last until October 10 and will take place at an altitude of over 4,500 feet.





© Ministry of defence of the Russian Federation
Pakistan and Russia have been rivals in the past, dating back to the Soviet war in Afghanistan, where the Pakistanis backed the Mujahedeen rebels. However, these joint exercises may represent a shift towards closer Russo-Pakistani relations.





© Ministry of defence of the Russian Federation
_“Moscow and Islamabad are interested in deepening military-to-military relations,”_ Pakistani diplomat Qazi Khalilullah told the TASS news agency. _“This obviously indicates a desire on both sides to broaden defense and military-technical cooperation.”_

In 2014, Russia lifted its arms embargo on Pakistan, and in 2015 Pakistan used the opportunity to buy four Mi-35 gunship helicopters. Also in 2015, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif visited Moscow and laid a wreath at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.





© Ministry of defence of the Russian Federation
As well as improving their efficiency in mountainous areas, the Russian and Pakistani militaries both have a desire to fight militant groups on their territory. The war games come at a time of renewed tension between Pakistan and India, a long-term Russian ally, over the disputed province of Kashmir. However, the exercises are being held far from the contested areas.
Source: https://www.rt.com/news/360873-russia-pakistan-military-drills/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

*"Training took place in the military training academy at Rattu, Gilgit Baltistan, in the northernmost administrative territory of Pakistan."*

I like the camo of the Russian army its actually quite well balanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vapnope

Path-Finder said:


> *"Training took place in the military training academy at Rattu, Gilgit Baltistan, in the northernmost administrative territory of Pakistan."*
> 
> I like the camo of the Russian army its actually quite well balanced.


Other sources are saying they are in Cherat. Also some of the facilities being shown are there in Cherat


----------



## MadDog

Training took place in GB, an area considered disputed by India, this is another diplomatic humiliation for India, not only Russians came to Pak despite Indian whining, they actually trained in an area considered disputed by Indians !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HamzaAhmed

This will prove in some great results ahead for pakistan and russia relations


----------



## zebra7

MadDog said:


> Training took place in GB, an area considered disputed by India, this is another diplomatic humiliation for India, not only Russians came to Pak despite Indian whining, they actually trained in an area considered disputed by Indians !!!



Source or link for your assumptions.


----------



## JonAsad

One of these russians is a spy-
They gona physically map GB the base military facilities and share it with india -


----------



## Armoured Division

MadDog said:


> Training took place in GB, an area considered disputed by India, this is another diplomatic humiliation for India, not only Russians came to Pak despite Indian whining, they actually trained in an area considered disputed by Indians !!!


B.S.
Entire exercise took place at Cherat:





All the photos and videos also make it clear that the exercise is in Cherat.



> Moreover, the Russian embassy in India, in a statement, said that the counterterrorism exercises will not be held in any disputed areas, such as Gilgit-Baltistan, or the Pakistan-controlled part of the Kashmir region. (There was some confusion regarding this statement as the exercise was slated to start in Rattu in Gilgit-Baltistan, according to Pakistani reports.)



http://thediplomat.com/2016/09/russia-wants-to-de-hyphenate-india-and-pakistan-should-delhi-worry/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New World

meanwhile indians reaction here on PDF.

"Wait for Putin's visit to india in November, everything will be cleared"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New Resolve

In practical terms I can see joint RUS-PAK special ops in AF after the emergence of the IS terrorist entity there.


----------



## muhammadali233

Armoured Division said:


> B.S.
> Entire exercise took place at Cherat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the photos and videos also make it clear that the exercise is in Cherat.
> 
> 
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/09/russia-wants-to-de-hyphenate-india-and-pakistan-should-delhi-worry/


Your source is email, i see.





Rattu gilgat baltistan
https://sputniknews.com/asia/20160924/1045655264/russia-pakistan-drills-defense.html

Should i give more sources to calm your ***?



zebra7 said:


> Source or link for your assumptions.


Citation ^

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armoured Division

muhammadali233 said:


> Your source is email, i see.
> 
> View attachment 338751
> 
> Rattu gilgat baltistan
> https://sputniknews.com/asia/20160924/1045655264/russia-pakistan-drills-defense.html
> 
> Should i give more sources to calm your ***?
> 
> 
> Citation ^


My source is official press release, whereas your sources are only some reports from Russian media known for its inaccuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Armoured Division said:


> My source is official press release, whereas your sources are only some reports from Russian media known for its inaccuracy.







Your authentic HT: http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...th-pakistan/story-J2MXZAtBQUQrm64zN3SzYP.html
Tell me if you want more 
Now please blow me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armoured Division

muhammadali233 said:


> View attachment 338754
> 
> Your authentic HT: http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...th-pakistan/story-J2MXZAtBQUQrm64zN3SzYP.html
> Tell me if you want more
> Now please blow me





> Sources in Islamabad told Hindustan Times




Show me one press release from either Russia or Pak mentioning Gilgit.


----------



## muhammadali233

Armoured Division said:


> Show me one press release from either Russia or Pak mentioning Gilgit.


You are retard aren't you?Or just another indian troll better known here in pdf as DSI
Official Russian Defence Minsitry website,this must be also fake or also "known for its inaccuracy" you retarded fuk.




Rattu is in gilgat baltistan you dehati aurat.
http://eng.mil.ru/en/mission/practice/more.htm?id=12096967@egNews

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Path-Finder

muhammadali233 said:


> You are retard aren't you?Or just another indian troll better known here in pdf as DSI
> Official Russian Defence Minsitry website,this must be also fake or also "known for its inaccuracy" you retarded fuk.
> View attachment 338758
> 
> Rattu is in gilgat baltistan you dehati aurat.
> http://eng.mil.ru/en/mission/practice/more.htm?id=12096967@egNews


Now that is official! but vagabond indians cannot digest it


----------



## Armoured Division

muhammadali233 said:


> You are retard aren't you?Or just another indian troll better known here in pdf as DSI
> Official Russian Defence Minsitry website,this must be also fake or also "known for its inaccuracy" you retarded fuk.
> View attachment 338758
> 
> Rattu is in gilgat baltistan you dehati aurat.
> http://eng.mil.ru/en/mission/practice/more.htm?id=12096967@egNews


LOL.That's the old press release.
The latest have edited out all mentions of Gilgit.
http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12096928@egNews


----------



## muhammadali233

Armoured Division said:


> LOL.That's the old press release.
> The latest have edited out all mentions of Gilgit.
> http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12096928@egNews


I could explain it to you but i don't have the time nor the crayons to explain it to you.This is written on the main page as actual and real info not a press release.
They removed chirat also ? OMG you are such a retard.
You can stay delusional if it satisfies you
Stay tune for the pics from rattu..I'll tag you in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armoured Division

muhammadali233 said:


> I could explain it to you but i don't have the time nor the crayons to explain it to you.This is written on the main page as actual and real info not a press release.
> They removed chirat also ? OMG you are such a retard.
> You can stay delusional if it satisfies you
> Stay tune for the pics from rattu..I'll tag you in that.





muhammadali233 said:


> I could explain it to you but i don't have the time nor the crayons to explain it to you.This is written on the main page as actual and real info not a press release.
> They removed chirat also ? OMG you are such a retard.
> You can stay delusional if it satisfies you
> Stay tune for the pics from rattu..I'll tag you in that.


Nope
That's old info on website.

Anyways I agree that if you get any authentic pics of the exercise from Rattu do tag me in; but then everyone knows that will never happen as no part of the exercise is scheduled at Rattu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Armoured Division said:


> Nope
> That's old info on website.
> 
> Anyways I agree that if you get any authentic pics of the exercise from Rattu do tag me in; but then everyone knows that will never happen as no part of the exercise is scheduled at Rattu


hahah Dude keep whining. And we will keep on training.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Armoured Division said:


> keep on day dreaming.


If we are day dreaming then how come Russian Spetnaz are in our country training with SSG lol .

But I guess india chai wala is under illusion and day dreaming that he will isolate Pakistan. The man who ran away from his marriage is expected to isolate 6the largest country in the world in terms of population


----------



## Armoured Division

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> If we are day dreaming then how come Russian Spetnaz are in our country training with SSG lol .
> 
> But I guess india chai wala is under illusion and day dreaming that he will isolate Pakistan. The man who ran away from his marriage is expected to isolate 6the largest country in the world in terms of population


Lol.They are no Spetsnaz but Mountain infantry brigade.
The fact that 250 Russian troops are exercising with India currently compared to only 70 Russian troops with Pakistan, shows that Russia gives exercises with India 3 times more importance than the ones with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

Armoured Division said:


> Lol.They are no Spetsnaz but Mountain infantry brigade.
> The fact that 250 Russian troops are exercising with India currently compared to only 70 Russian troops with Pakistan, shows that Russia gives exercises with India 3 times more importance than the ones with Pakistan.


Haha So question still remains why are you Indians Butt Hurt lol?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

Armoured Division said:


> Lol.They are no Spetsnaz but Mountain infantry brigade.
> The fact that 250 Russian troops are exercising with India currently compared to only 70 Russian troops with Pakistan, shows that Russia gives exercises with India 3 times more importance than the ones with Pakistan.



You have been doing the same thing in other thread as well.... Stop trolling in every thread now and then with same news again & again that we are not buying at all. Iranian Navy is also in Karachi conducting exercise with PN and all this Russian exercise is also to give you an idea that where is that Isolating Pakistan thing like cold feet doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

sunny deole is in the crowd disguised as russian spetnaz.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Armoured Division said:


> Lol.They are no Spetsnaz but Mountain infantry brigade.
> The fact that 250 Russian troops are exercising with India currently compared to only 70 Russian troops with Pakistan, shows that Russia gives exercises with India 3 times more importance than the ones with Pakistan.



The fact that Russian troops came despite of your crying and doing exercises just few kms from the India border, right after uri attack gives burns to Indians....

If people want to see how Indians crying look like, go to comment section of videos of Pak-Russo exercise....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

MadDog said:


> Training took place in GB, an area considered disputed by India, this is another diplomatic humiliation for India, not only Russians came to Pak despite Indian whining, they actually trained in an area considered disputed by Indians !!!



Russian reply to Indian whining was that we are not going to disputed areas...this time..Putin gave his middle finger personally to India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Armoured Division said:


> Lol.They are no Spetsnaz but Mountain infantry brigade.
> The fact that 250 Russian troops are exercising with India currently compared to only 70 Russian troops with Pakistan, shows that Russia gives exercises with India 3 times more importance than the ones with Pakistan.



Good for you

But do you see us whining and bit**ing about it? NO. As far as we are concerned, Indian Army should exercise with every Nation in the world. It builds trust, and you get to learn from the other fighting force. 

You guys need to come out of this small little mindset, and learn to act like mature adults. Not everything is a zero sum game. You guys remind me of kindergarten, you can't play with the other kid because i hate him.



Armoured Division said:


> LOL.That's the old press release.
> The latest have edited out all mentions of Gilgit.
> http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12096928@egNews



Who cares what the Press says. PA's only school that is designed to handle these kind of high altitude exercises is based in GB, the one in Cherat does not has the same facilities as the one in GB. So its natural, these Russian soldiers went to the training school in GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> The fact that Russian troops came despite of your crying and doing exercises just few kms from the India border, right after uri attack gives burns to Indians....
> 
> If people want to see how Indians crying look like, go to comment section of videos of Pak-Russo exercise....


Lol indians currently right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Mountain Warfare Exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nevsky



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pomegranate

*Russia Tv Relesed the Video of Pakistan and Russian Troops Joint Training Session*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Burhan Wani

I think for future challenges this is a good time to join Russian block. It will be a wise decision to send contingents of SSG and Elite force to experience training with Spetsnaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

Not too long ago, these two nuclear armed nations were fighting at war in Afghanistan, today they're holding a friendly exercise.

How the world has changed so much (but Afghanistan is still the same).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Some nice stuff


----------



## HAIDER

Actually its Pakistani play ground ...let's wait when Pakistani goes to Russia...But very interesting drill . ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## That Guy

Jonah Arthur said:


> I think for future challenges this is a good time to join Russian block. It will be a wise decision to send contingents of SSG and Elite force to experience training with Spetsnaz.


Absolutely not.

It is because Pakistan joined a block, which is why it is in the mess it current suffers from. Pakistan needs to take a page from cold war-India's book, and realign to a neutral position, especially if it wants to become a regional trade hub like it claims.

The Russians will not abandon India for decades to come, probably even longer, as the Indians are one of the biggest sources of hard cash for the Russians; Pakistan simply cannot compete with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

Jonah Arthur said:


> I think for future challenges this is a good time to join Russian block. It will be a wise decision to send contingents of SSG and Elite force to experience training with Spetsnaz.


Agreed. 
In this block Pakistan will get a central position as a trade hub that both Russia and China are keen to benefit from. This is the importance of strategic location of Pakistan.



That Guy said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> It is because Pakistan joined a block, which is why it is in the mess it current suffers from. Pakistan needs to take a page from cold war-India's book, and realign to a neutral position, especially if it wants to become a regional trade hub like it claims.
> 
> The Russians will not abandon India for decades to come, probably even longer, as the Indians are one of the biggest sources of hard cash for the Russians; Pakistan simply cannot compete with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Side-Winder said:


> Mountain Warfare Exercises


@1:12 is that VSS Vintorez?


----------



## That Guy

war&peace said:


> Agreed.
> In this block Pakistan will get a central position as a trade hub that both Russia and China are keen to benefit from. This is the importance of strategic location of Pakistan.


They say that the definition of insanity is repeating the same actions, and expecting a different result. Pakistan must not fall into the same trap it did with the US; it cannot afford to get tangled up in further international issues, which is something that Pakistani leaders are starting to realize, which is why Pakistan did not go into Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice share , excellent quality and certainly difficult to move up and down a mountain like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-2.

There movements are damn fast bravo



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Nice share , excellent quality and certainly difficult to move up and down a mountain like that


I'm not going to be racist or nationalist here but ssg is more professional and fast


----------



## Prechko

muhammadali233 said:


> @1:12 is that VSS Vintorez?



Yes.

------------------------------
Russians in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> Who cares exercise, these are just formalities.Even India make exercise with China, so do you think that India allied with China ?
> 
> India have the capability to block f16 sale to pakistan by lobbying
> 
> 1. Do pakistan have the capability to block russian weapons sale to India?
> 
> 2. US ready to sell and local production of US fighter jets to India,Do any russian company make such agreement with your country?
> 
> 3. Your former ally US president obama already visited 2 times in India, Is Putin visited your country?
> 
> Once pakistan achieved above three points then you can jump out of joy....



1. Do pakistan have the capability to block russian weapons sale to India?

A... we Don't want to block any deal of India with any country cause we aren't scared of any deal and neither we cry about it like India do..

2. US ready to sell and local production of US fighter jets to India,Do any russian company make such agreement with your country?

A... Please be out guest and sign a Local production deal with US.. US is milking you right now.. above all Pakistan is fulfilling it's need by Making JF-17 did India integrated Tejas?? After 30 years still you guys are making New production line to start the production (Assembly actually cause all the parts gonna be imported lol)

3. Your former ally US president obama already visited 2 times in India, Is Putin visited your country? 
A.. So what if Obama came to India big deal wow...


----------



## Path-Finder

anyone else noticed Russians trying M4 and Land Rover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prechko

Video from ZvezdaTV, journo visits Pakistani army special forces camp

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## GumNaam

Prechko said:


> Video from ZvezdaTV, journo visits Pakistani army special forces camp



Hmm, for a small two week exercise, albeit the first one of its kind between Pakistan and Russia, their media is taking some serious interest in it.



Path-Finder said:


> anyone else noticed Russians trying M4 and Land Rover



Its Pakistani equipment their using. That's a part of the exercise, make mixed teams with mixed equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

X-2. said:


> There movements are damn fast bravo
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be racist or nationalist here but ssg is more professional and fast



Because it is their home turf---.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nevsky

''I got your back''

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Azadkashmir

russia is cold country pak is very hot country russians must be thirsty. drinking sting out fridge in pak wah mazaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

The webbing camo, vest and the helmets of the Russian army are very good I have to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

_© Photo: Youtube/News-Front_

RUSSIA
3 October 2016

*Some 100 Russian and Pakistani troops took part in exercises involving reconnaissance and sabotage operations as part of the ongoing joint Druzhba-2016 ("Friendship-2016") drills in Pakistan, Russia's Southern Military District (SMD) said Monday.*

CHERAT (Sputnik) — The drills involved the use of LPR-3 laser ranging devices and Strelets reconnaissance, control and communication complexes fitted with the Glonass satellite navigation system, according to the SMD.

"On October 3, Russian and Pakistani troops carried out joint reconnaissance and sabotage operations in the rear of an improvised enemy at a special forces training center in Cherat, Pakistan," the SMD press service said in a statement.

The troops had to detect and destroy an improvised enemy command post located in Cherat's mountainous terrain. The two countries' army personnel improved their reconnaissance and search skills, as well as concealing movements with the use of terrain.

The Pakistani Army and the Russian Ground Forces have come together in military exercises for the first time on September 24, with around 70 personnel from Russia's Southern Military District (SMD) mechanized infantry brigade, stationed in the Karachaevo–Cherkessian Republic, and a total of 200 troops in total taking part on both sides.

The drills are taking place at the Army High Altitude School in northern Pakistan's Rattu and at a special forces training center in Cherat. The exercises will last through to October 10.

Russian, Pakistani Troops Practice Sabotage Operations in Joint Drills | Sputnik

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I S I

Russia announced military drills for 2017 with Pakistan. I hope next exercise will be of both Airforces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ali_raza

great step forward


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Good. Excellent. Bravo.....


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Awesome hope to see more and more such exercises with Russia.


----------



## Thunder Bolt



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

is the equipment the ssg using standard combat equipment or it is just for the exercise


----------



## volatile

As relationship manager these exercises at this level are very important . As soldiers at these levels are Naive and have more or less similar problems ,family structures .People make friends (language is a barrier) but still it can over come and these friendships lasted life long


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

shimshali said:


> is the equipment the ssg using standard combat equipment or it is just for the exercise


SSG have an array of various equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> anyone else noticed Russians trying M4 and Land Rover



Even the mask belongs to PA..


----------



## FunkyGen

Yay... Russians!


----------



## Arsalan

shimshali said:


> is the equipment the ssg using standard combat equipment or it is just for the exercise



SSG (Special Services Group) uses a vast variety of equipment as per the combat missions requirements. That is, in part, what makes them special!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even the mask belongs to PA..


really i didn't know PA was using such masks as well


----------



## Beskar

Path-Finder said:


> really i didn't know PA was using such masks as well

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

T-Rex said:


> *Without any kind of indian input it's quite uninteresting! Where are they? What's life without little bit of comedy from the apes?*


YA with a Bangladeshi input the post is quite entertaining . Life is full of jokers who have nothing to do in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kepler22b said:


> View attachment 340574


another one ;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prechko



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

More action:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

They are also training in the desert with the Egyptian army.. it means they are intending to stay in the middle east area for some time and learn how to fight better in Syria, maybe in Libya and Iraq as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Rex

WOW_FACTOR said:


> YA with a Bangladeshi input the post is quite entertaining . Life is full of jokers who have nothing to do in this thread



*Members don't need to have something to do with events happening around the world in order to post their opinions. I hope you're mature enough to understand at least that much.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

T-Rex said:


> *Members don't need to have something to do with events happening around the world in order to post their opinions. I hope you're mature enough to understand at least that much.*


Well in that case your maturity is quite questionable due to the fact you giving absurd remarks to fellow Members without any provocation. I hope you are sensible enough to understand at least that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Well in that case your maturity is quite questionable due to the fact you giving absurd remarks to fellow Members without any provocation. I hope you are sensible enough to understand at least that much.


*
No, not absurd remarks, say befitting replies to absurd claims by the hanumans. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Heliborne Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Deadliest combination ever. Ak103 and M4 carbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Prechko said:


>



can you translate what the russian Soldier said in the interview ?


----------



## django

omega supremme said:


> 1. Iran wants to be part of CPEC.
> 2. Germany wants to invest in the CPEC project.
> 3. Japan wants to deliver advance technology to Pakistan.
> 4. Kuwait wants to install oil plants in Gwadar. 5. China is our partner in the project
> 6. Israel demonstrated military drill with Pakistan in the UAE.
> 7. Now Russian military counterparts have arrived into Pakistan to do military drills with Pakistan
> 8. Indonesia offered assistance for CPEC
> 9. Turkey sending their team to Kashmir to asses human rights violation as asked by Pakistan
> 10. Nepal backs Pakistan's stance on Kashmir and wants to improve bilateral relations
> while on the other hand India wants to go on war with us and the reason is very obvious "Butthurt" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #PakistanZindabad


And here was me thinking we are isolated.Kudos for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko

Ulla said:


> can you translate what the russian Soldier said in the interview ?



My Russian is a bit rusty, understood part of with plan and discipline, professional and physical training.

Maybe @vostok will be willing to translate fully, with sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

This is goooood......


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

T-Rex said:


> *No, not absurd remarks, say befitting replies to absurd claims by the hanumans. *


Well No one paid any heed to the Buffon from either Pakistan or Indian side. You don't know Hanumans , they can burn any lanka or beat a monster any time


----------



## Imran Khan

isolate ker gaay humy russia waly khuda poochy ga in se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

Imran Khan said:


> isolate ker gaay humy russia waly khuda poochy ga in se


Sir isolate toh bahana hai, matlab toh Russia/china ka Indo pak ko ladwana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

WOW_FACTOR said:


> Sir isolate toh bahana hai, matlab toh Russia/china ka Indo pak ko ladwana hai


bhai teri dp se tu itna smajhdar nhi lagta change it D

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pindi Boy

Arsalan said:


> Spetsnaz???
> Those guys were a real pain in the a$$ in IGI-1


Red Toppi Wallay??


----------



## SherDil

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 341004
> View attachment 341005


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154239219547663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Raheel Sharif meeting Russian contingent:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> Red Toppi Wallay??


Ahho
Black dress red caps!!! 
They had lethal guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

New Era in Russia and Pakistan relations - Pakistan and Russian forces are most battle hardened, reckoned, highly experienced in Military operations and Intelligence Preparation of the Battlespace. The joint military exercises provide an excellent opportunity to learn and operate in a complex and multi-warfare tactical environments. Ultimately, this will enhance bilateral
relations and interoperability between both.

#BattlespaceX BattlespaceX www.BattlespaceX.com






@Horus @WebMaster @Irfan Baloch @graphican @Windjammer @Side-Winder @Zarvan @Icarus


Made with the help of these images:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## muhammadali233

Latest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 341004
> View attachment 341005

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

*Servicemen of Russia and Pakistan stormed a base of the simulated armed formation at the final stage of the Russian-Pakistani joint exercise*




Servicemen of Russia and Pakistan stormed a base of the simulated armed formation at the final stage of the Friendship-2016, Russian-Pakistani joint exercise. The stage took place at the Cherat range in the Islamic Republic of Pakistan.



More than 200 servicemen of special units of the Armed Force of Pakistan and motorized rifle brigade of the Southern MD.



*The ground forces were covered by JF-17 Thunder and AH-1 Cobra helicopters of the Pakistani Air Force*.



According to the scenario, joint groups of two countries moved to the area of simulated warfare. After the reconnaissance operation, the servicemen eliminated the simulated illegal armed formations.



The servicemen also performed combat firing at targets, which were imitating infantry, automobile vehicles and infrastructure of the simulated enemy.

http://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12098577@egNews








Watch from 0:18 mark. JF-17 releasing Flares and simulating CAS during Pak-Russian exercise

It is a shame these great PR clips are only coming from Russian side. Where is ISPR/ Civilian media covering these exercises like the Russian journalists covering it in detail ? I mean this where I despise the lethargic mindset of ISPR. They dont know that we dont know their silly propaganda videos. We need videos like these from live training exercises and they should shun the top secret mindset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko

New:






Ending ceremony of first bilateral Russo-Pakistani war games

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ConcealCarry

Is that why Indians arses are always on fire?



WOW_FACTOR said:


> Well No one paid any heed to the Buffon from either Pakistan or Indian side. You don't know Hanumans , *they can burn any lanka* or beat a monster any time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WOW_FACTOR

ConcealCarry said:


> Is that why Indians arses are always on fire?


No we are experts in lighting arses of others on fire and currently we are doing an excellent job at it


----------



## Secret Service

latest
1:35 looks like a video game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pindi Boy

Arsalan said:


> Ahho
> Black dress red caps!!!
> They had lethal guns


Sahhi baat hai mjhe 3rd mission mai bht marra tha


----------



## ali_raza

secretservice said:


> latest
> 1:35 looks like a video game


they seems impressed by pakistani forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

ali_raza said:


> they seems impressed by pakistani forces


no man i dont think they were that impressed, if you look at the karate/martial arts display i think the russians were laughing a bit at it, the martial arts display looked like a show/stunt. the russian special forces train in harsh winter conditions in training many trainees die because of exhaustion, the Selection training for special forces down there is worse then it is for the Us Navy seals. I doubt the commandos in this training exercise were from russias elite group, because there not allowed to display there faces if there spetnatz or alpha-group.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

thrilainmanila said:


> no man i dont think they were that impressed, if you look at the karate/martial arts display i think the russians were laughing a bit at it, the martial arts display looked like a show/stunt. the russian special forces train in harsh winter conditions in training many trainees die because of exhaustion, the Selection training for special forces down there is worse then it is for the Us Navy seals. I doubt the commandos in this training exercise were from russias elite group, because there not allowed to display there faces if there spetnatz or alpha-group.


SSG drop out rate is 85-95%.

We also have one of the worlds harshest topography.

At any given time we have -55 (reaching -60 and below) to scorchin 55+ degrees.

From Glaciers to bone dry deserts and forests... from worlds tallest mountains to mighty rivers and oceans.. we have all.

As for martial arts... that was just a demo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSG drop out rate is 85-95%.
> 
> We also have one of the worlds harshest topography.
> 
> At any given time we have -55 (reaching -60 and below) to scorchin 55+ degrees.
> 
> From Glaciers to bone dry deserts and forests... from worlds tallest mountains to mighty rivers and oceans.. we have all.
> 
> As for martial arts... that was just a demo...


you never hear of Trainees dying in training, the type of training they recieve is different for example
pakistani commandos are taught to be nimble and light on there feet, if you compare them to a seal or a SAS guy they don't pack the level of firepower as the latter do, there armed with M4s,AKs etc the mentality of the russians and the west is lethal firepower which is accurate and precise, for the SSG its more quick,accurate fire, they don't go in and aren't trained with the heavy artillery frame of mind.


----------



## Great Janjua

thrilainmanila said:


> you never hear of Trainees dying in training, the type of training they recieve is different for example
> pakistani commandos are taught to be nimble and light on there feet, if you compare them to a seal or a SAS guy they don't pack the level of firepower as the latter do, there armed with M4s,AKs etc the mentality of the russians and the west is lethal firepower which is accurate and precise, for the SSG its more quick,accurate fire, they don't go in and aren't trained with the heavy artillery frame of mind.



You are right but they are trying to implement it with better weapons mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *SSG drop out rate is 85-95%.*
> 
> We also have one of the worlds harshest topography.
> 
> At any given time we have -55 (reaching -60 and below) to scorchin 55+ degrees.
> 
> From Glaciers to bone dry deserts and forests... from worlds tallest mountains to mighty rivers and oceans.. we have all.
> 
> As for martial arts... that was just a demo...



I doubt about this given the high casualty rate of SSG in last ten years and the need to maintain their current number. Just as PA had to downgrade their criteria of Height and some other features so to recruit more people, I strongly suspect SSG might have done the same thing. Given the high passing rate in SSG these days. There are pictures in Military multimedia thread where in one passing out ceremony More than 60 were present.

Compare this passing out ratio with Naval-SSG. If you remember a recent video clip of N-SSG passing out parade in night where 10-20 guys were in the final group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Bratva said:


> I doubt about this given the high casualty rate of SSG in last ten years and the need to maintain their current number. Just as PA had to downgrade their criteria of Height and some other features so to recruit more people, I strongly suspect SSG might have done the same thing. Given the high passing rate in SSG these days. There are pictures in Military multimedia thread where in one passing out ceremony More than 60 were present.
> 
> Compare this passing out ratio with Naval-SSG. If you remember a recent video clip of N-SSG passing out parade in night where 10-20 guys were in the final group



You must remember that every battalion now have it's own SSG unit to handle specific situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

Bratva said:


> I doubt about this given the high casualty rate of SSG in last ten years and the need to maintain their current number. Just as PA had to downgrade their criteria of Height and some other features so to recruit more people, I strongly suspect SSG might have done the same thing. Given the high passing rate in SSG these days. There are pictures in Military multimedia thread where in one passing out ceremony More than 60 were present.
> 
> Compare this passing out ratio with Naval-SSG. If you remember a recent video clip of N-SSG passing out parade in night where 10-20 guys were in the final group


i'm not trying to flame here, but was there any truth to what Maj. Gen. Tahir Masood said about 780 SSG commandos embracing shahaadat in Zarb-e-azb. This is the reason for the criteria being lowered?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> I doubt about this given the high casualty rate of SSG in last ten years and the need to maintain their current number. Just as PA had to downgrade their criteria of Height and some other features so to recruit more people, I strongly suspect SSG might have done the same thing. Given the high passing rate in SSG these days..


No PA didnt... the relaxation is only for applicant from under developed rural areas like FATA,Balochistan etc .. (SSG again gets its volunteers from PA--with atleast 2 years of service).
SSG & PA maintain their standard... And they dont have to compromise on it...We have no shortage of boys willing to join the military.



> There are pictures in Military multimedia thread where in one passing out ceremony More than 60 were present



There is a difference between info available on net and in real life.


> Compare this passing out ratio with Naval-SSG. If you remember a recent video clip of N-SSG passing out parade in night where 10-20 guys were in the final group



I would rate SSG above SSGN.

SSGN is but more glamourous n all with their shiny weapons n gear... but lacks in real combat experience compared to SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> Sahhi baat hai mjhe 3rd mission mai bht marra tha



Yeah, the ones at the farther block at the airbase were freaks. However i used dragunov on them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

thrilainmanila said:


> you never hear of Trainees dying in training, the type of training they recieve is different for example



SSG had several casualties during training in the past .. From what I learn they are trying to minimise it altogether.... Many SSG volunteers also got disabled or Category C (as the army calls troops troops disabled with permanent injuries etc) even during the "interrogation" part of the training where each volunteer is given a mission and in the course of that mission beaten to a pump in order to break him and extract that mission info & break him.



> pakistani commandos are taught to be nimble and light on there feet, if you compare them to a seal or a SAS guy they don't pack the level of firepower as the latter do, there armed with M4s,AKs etc the mentality of the russians and the west is lethal firepower which is accurate and precise, for the SSG its more quick,accurate fire, they don't go in and aren't trained with the heavy artillery frame of mind.



Because AKs (AK-103 is also used by SSG),M-4s,16s,FN-2000s,ARs etc are their main rifles.. For LMGs or HMGs they use PKMG,MG-3,Minimi etc..
Mortars,RPGs etc are also part of their inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSG had several casualties during training in the past .. From what I learn they are trying to minimise it altogether.... Many SSG volunteers also got disabled or Category C (as the army calls troops troops disabled with permanent injuries etc) even during the "interrogation" part of the training where each volunteer is given a mission and in the course of that mission beaten to a pump in order to break him and extract that mission info & break him.
> 
> 
> 
> Because AKs (AK-103 is also used by SSG),M-4s,16s,FN-2000s,ARs etc are their main rifles.. For LMGs or HMGs they use PKMG,MG-3,Minimi etc..
> Mortars,RPGs etc are also part of their inventory.


And portable recoile less rifle air droped versions of em too also they have manpads atgms mortars heavy amr , and what not so please in friendly excersices and in zarb e azb mostly zarar anti terror company Is so please don't say there light armed there main job of the commando battalions is behind enemy line ops so ..

In large numbers against armour air what not


----------



## iLION12345_1

thrilainmanila said:


> i'm not trying to flame here, but was there any truth to what Maj. Gen. Tahir Masood said about 780 SSG commandos embracing shahaadat in Zarb-e-azb. This is the reason for the criteria being lowered?


780 martyrs , I believe was in all of 10 years of the war in north west Pakistan and the fighting with the taliban not only in Zarb e Azb .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iLION12345_1 said:


> 780 martyrs , I believe was in all of 10 years of the war in north west Pakistan and the fighting with the taliban not only in Zarb e Azb .


That number also includes "commandos" from LEAs.


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That number also includes "commandos" from LEAs.


And lcb


----------

